# [Sammelthread] EVGA X58 3X SLI LE



## xTc (2. Juli 2009)

*Sammelthread zum EVGA X58 3X SLI LE*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verpackung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Lieferumfang*



Um den Lieferumfang anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



*Inhalt*

- EVGA X58 SLI LE Motherboad

- 1x Visual Guide

- 1x I/O-Shield

- 1x 2-Port Sata Strom Kabel

- 2x Sata Datenkabel

- 1x 2-Way-SLI-Brücke

- 1x 3-Way-SLI-Brücke

- 1x 3-Way-SLI-Brücke (länger)

- 1x Installations-CD


 


*Bilder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Spezifikationen*

 Um die Spezifikationen anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



*Performance*

- Based on Intel X58/ICH10R chipset
- Supports Intel Core i7 Processors
- 133 Mhz QPI 



*Memory*

- 6 x 240-pin DIMM sockets
- Triple Channel DDR3
- Maximum of 12GB of DDR3 1600MHz+



*Expansion Slot*

- 4 x PCIe x16/x8, 1 x PCIe x1, 1 x PCI
- 1 x 32-bit PCI, support for PCI 2.1



*Storage I/O*

- 0 x UltraDMA133

- 6 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec with support for RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 0+1, RAID5, JBOD



*Integrated Peripherals*

- 8 Channel High Definition
- 10/100/1000



*Multi I/O*

- 1 x PS2 Keyboard
- 12 x USB2.0 ports (8 external + 4 internal headers)
- Audio connector (Line-in, Line-out, MIC)
- FireWire 1394A



*Form Factor*

- ATX Form Factor
- Length: 12in [FONT=&quot]/[/FONT] 304.8mm
- Width: 9.6in / 243.6mm


 



*Features*
Um die Features anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



*- *USB 2.0 Support

- PCI Express 2.0 / 1.1 Support
- Serial ATA - II
- Solid Capacitors 
- Passive Heatsink
- 6 - Phase Power Design
- On-Boad Clear CMOS Button
- On-Board Power Button with Integrated Power Light
- On-Board Reset Button with Integrated HDD Activity Light 
- On-Board Diagnostics LED Readout
- 2-Way SLI Support (16x/8x)
- 3-Way SLI Support (16x/8x/8x)
- Windows XP Support
- Windows Vista Support
- DDR3 Support
- Triple-Channel Support
- Intel X58/ICH10R Chipset
- Intel Core i7 Support
- Enthusiast layout


 


*Downloads*

*- Manuals -*

Manual: Hier klicken, um das Handbuch herunterzuladen

Visual Guide: Hier klicken, um die Schnell-Start-Anleitung herunterzuladen


*- Treiber* -

Mainboard: Hier klicken, um die Mainboard-Treiber herunterzuladen

Network: Hier klicken, um die Netzwerkkarten-Treiber herunterzuladen

Audio: Hier klicken, um die Audio-Treiber herunterzuladen

Raid: Hier klicken, um die RAID-Treiber herunterzuladen

*Anmerkung:* Die Treiber werden immer aktualisiert. Ihr ladet also stets die aktuellen Treiber.


*- Tools* -

EVGA E-Leet: Hier klicken, um EVGA's E-LEET Tuning Utility herunterzuladen

Intel Raid Management:  Hier klicken, um Intel Raid Management Tool herunterzuladen
*Bios*

*- Bios Downloads -*

Bios S714 Beta:  Klick 

_The following has been updated in S714 Beta:_


Smartfan is listed by temp they are adjusted to
PXE fix with RAID enabled
Improves bootup BCLK
Improves 24GB support
Smartfan improvements



*- Bilder -*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Bilder*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Reviews*

 Mini Review : eVGA x58 SLI LE @ hardwarezone.com.sg 

 EVGA X58 SLI LE Motherboard Review - Ninjalane.com 



*Links*

EVGA X58 SLI LE vorgestellt

EVGA X58 SLI LE Produktseite

EVGA X58 SLI LE im PCGH-Preisvergleich​


----------



## Parnshion (5. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mehr als nur interessiert an diesen Mainboard. Das wäre ideal für meine i7 system. Gibt es irgendwo schon einen Test dazu oder so? Schade dass es keine E-sata onboard hat, ist aber auch nicht tragisch  Ich abonniere mal diesen Thread um mich auf dem Laufenden zuhalten.
Komplett schwarz sieht einfach willenlos aus. Und da ich sowieso nur auf Nvidia setze......optimal.


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2009)

Ein erstes kleines Review findest du hier:

 Mini Review : eVGA x58 SLI LE @ hardwarezone.com.sg 


Gruß


----------



## mr_sleeve (5. Juli 2009)

wenn i7 nicht so verdammt teurer wär hätt ich den mit dem Board schon hier rumstehen...


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Juli 2009)

Moinsen,

das Board ist und bleibt von der Optik absolut ein Unikat. Was natürlich auch geschmacksache ist, aber es ist einfach nur porno.

Das war auch in der ersten Auswahl bei mir, aber leider war es zu dem zeitpunkt nicht lieferbar, und man weiss ja wie Evga ist, im Bezug auf Lieferung nach deu.

Hoffentlich hat das Board hier bald einer und kann es auf Herz und Nieren testen..

Schöner Bericht @xTc..


----------



## Parnshion (5. Juli 2009)

Mich interessiert wie du OC-Funktionen sind, am besten im Vergleich zu RE2. Ich kann noch nicht 100% sagen dass ich es hole, aber zu 99  Warte nur noch auf irgendein richtige Test.


----------



## Phil_5 (5. Juli 2009)

Im EVGA Forum gibts einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht von "nascasho", welcher neben schönen Bildern auch ein paar OC Ergebnisse postet.

X58 SLI LE Overclock!


----------



## Parnshion (5. Juli 2009)

Danke, xtc und Phil


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2009)

Mittlerweile ist ein weiteres, etwas ausführlicheres Review aufgetaucht:

 EVGA X58 SLI LE Motherboard Review - Ninjalane.com 

Leider sind die Bilder nicht so prickelnd. 
Ich hoffe, das ich in den kommenden Tagen Bilder für diesen Sammelthread nachreichen kann.


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (8. Juli 2009)

So ein schönes Board sieht man viel zu selten. Heatpipe bzw. Heatpreader ist dermaßen geil, so willenlos schön. Viel zu Schade es für Wakü abzubauen


----------



## Phil_5 (8. Juli 2009)

Das ganze Board an sich is einfach nur legga , aba ehrlich gesagt wenn man mit wakü noch ein paar Takte rauskitzeln kann, wäre mir die schöne Optik der passiven Kühlung eig. egal 

Es scheint sich ja durchaus zu einem sehr sehr guten Board zu entwickeln, für den Preis UND ich hab es bereits bei einem lokalen Händler gesichtet.

EDIT: xTc "spielt" gerade mit dem Board
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ebuch-kleines-basteltagebuch-zum-core-i7.html


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2009)

So, die wichtigsten Bilder vom Bios sind online. Falls Ihr Fragen habt, her damit. 



Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juli 2009)

Fragen atm noch nicht, da ich das Board und i7 CPU noch nicht habe. Aber wenns soweit ist, dann bombardiere ich euch mit Fragen.


----------



## Burgundy (13. Juli 2009)

Habe mir das Board auch bei Besteller für 222€ gezogen 
Aber der verbau wird noch dauern da meine Case gerade erst zum Pulvern weg ist und der Umbau diesmal etwas aufwendiger ist.CPU und RAM kommt auch die Woche


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juli 2009)

Eine Frage hab ich schon mal vorweg: Passt da die MB-Wasserkühler von Evga x58 SLI auch auf den LE?


----------



## rabensang (13. Juli 2009)

Verdammt, das wär das richtige Board für mein Panzerbox Casemod. Leider fehlen mir dafür die nötigen Mittel......


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich schon mal vorweg: Passt da die MB-Wasserkühler von Evga x58 SLI auch auf den LE?



Ich denke nicht, da das LE an dazwischen Transistoren hat. 

Schön, das etwas Leben hier in den Thread kommt. 

Gruß


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Juli 2009)

Hab ich das falsch verstanden das es bei dem Board kein vdroop gibt, also das die Spannungen stabil sind und bleiben!?


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab ich das falsch verstanden das es bei dem Board kein vdroop gibt, also das die Spannungen stabil sind und bleiben!?



Kannst im Bios einstellen, dass das Board vdroop'en soll, oder auch nicht. Selbst mit "ohne vdroop" gesetet, springt es etwas.  


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juli 2009)

Das heißt es gibt im Moment kein Wakü für LE richtig? Wie schwul ist denn das  Ist zwar richtig schade um die wunderschönen Heatpipe von LE, aber Wakü musst sein. Und solange noch kein Wakü für LE gibt, musst sich den Kauf von LE erstmal warten.


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Das heißt es gibt im Moment kein Wakü für LE richtig? Wie schwul ist denn das  Ist zwar richtig schade um die wunderschönen Heatpipe von LE, aber Wakü musst sein. Und solange noch kein Wakü für LE gibt, musst sich den Kauf von LE erstmal warten.



Ich vermute mal, es wird schwer für das LE einen Block zu entwickeln der NB und SB einbindet. Da sind einfach Bauteile im Weg. 

Sonst musst du zu einzelnen Elementen greifen.


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juli 2009)

Ich warte erstmal eine Weile ab, und wenn dann kein Block gibt, dann muss ich ja wohl oder übel auf die einzelne Kühler greifen.....und wenn selbst für die keins gibt oder es zieht sich zu lange hin, dann weiche ich doch zu den regulären X58 SLI.


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal eine Weile ab, und wenn dann kein Block gibt, dann muss ich ja wohl oder übel auf die einzelne Kühler greifen.....und wenn selbst für die keins gibt oder es zieht sich zu lange hin, dann weiche ich doch zu den regulären X58 SLI.



Ah? Einzelne, flexible Blöcke wie z.B. von Anfi sollte ohne Probleme passen.


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juli 2009)

Du hast ja beides xTc, was empfiehlst du? LE oder doch die Reguläre?


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Du hast ja beides xTc, was empfiehlst du? LE oder doch die Reguläre?




Ich habe das SLI LE und das Classified. Nun, von der Optik würde ich das LE den normalen SLI vorziehen.

In Sachen features steht das LE dem normalen etwas nach, allerdings ist das zu verschmerzen. Auch vom Preis würde ich eher das LE nehmen.

Also kauf dir das LE - übertakten lässt es sich auch gut.


----------



## Burgundy (14. Juli 2009)

Heute sind paar Teile gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2009)

Schick, schick, wenn die Tridents nur ein schwarzes PCB hätten. 


DDR3-1600 CL6-7-6-X 1T sind aber locker drin.


----------



## Parnshion (14. Juli 2009)

Wie sehr beneide ich dich Burgy. Ist doch ein Traum von Board oder?!


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2009)

Wer nun einen Blick auf den Start-Post wirft, findet etwas weiter unten viele schicke Bilder vom _EVGA X58 3X SLI LE_.


Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Burgundy (14. Juli 2009)

Ja klar das Board ist mit Abstand das optisch schönste Board was ich bis dato hatte.Sieht einfach alles sehr Edel und Durchdacht aus freue mich schon wenn alles fertig ist.Leider wird das noch dauern da Teile fehlen/Case zum Pulvern ist etc


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Ja klar das Board ist mit Abstand das optisch schönste Board was ich bis dato hatte.Sieht einfach alles sehr Edel und Durchdacht aus freue mich schon wenn alles fertig ist.Leider wird das noch dauern da Teile fehlen/Case zum Pulvern ist etc



Naja, die Postition des 12V EPS-Steckers hätte etwas besser sein können, aber man kann ja bekanntlich nicht alles haben. 

Denke das Board wird demnächst in meine Spielekiste wandern und das Classiefied wird zum Testboard. Eigentlich war es ja anders geplant.


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2009)

So, mittlerweile gibt es den ersten Wasserkühler von MIPS für das EVGA X58 3X SLI LE. Zur großen Überraschung, es handelt sich dabei um einen Block für North-, sowie Southbridge.

Bilder zum Umbau findet Ihr hier:


 *[Forum de Luxx] **Mips EVGA X58 SLI LE Freezer Fotos *


----------



## Parnshion (17. Juli 2009)

Genial das Teil, und optisch auch nicht so übel. Damit steht es fest dass ich den LE holen werden, war immer unschlüssig ob den normale X58, LE oder doch RE2.


----------



## Burgundy (17. Juli 2009)

Also so gefällt mir der Mips ja auch nur dummer weise wirds den nur in Acetal/POM geben was meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich gut zum Board passt,da dann zuviel Schwarz 
Geiler wäre Nickel oder verchromt wie die Koolance  und würde krass zu meinem neuen Konzept passen.


----------



## Parnshion (17. Juli 2009)

Nickel oder chrom würde ich auch eher nehmen, sieht einfach besser aus....aber wenn nicht anders geht, POM machts auch


----------



## Burgundy (17. Juli 2009)

Naja da das Board ja Taufrisch ist und noch gar nicht gelaufen hat wegen größerem Umbau (Case Pulvern etc) werden die wirklich schönen Kühler für NB/SB eh erstmal erhalten bleiben.Und wenn Koolance oder EK was passendes in Nickel raus bringt wird das montiert.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

Also ich find die MIPS-Kühler recht schick. 

Allerdings wird mein SLI LE so bleiben wie es ist, Lüftgekühlt.


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juli 2009)

Bei mir würde der Heatpipe nicht lange überleben (auch wenn es wunderschön ist), vielleicht nur mal 1-2 Tage um das System auf Funktion zu testen, danach kommt Wakü rein.

@xtc
mal ne andere Frage, du hast da ne 3was sli mit 285er, reicht bei dir echt ne 850er NT???


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Bei mir würde der Heatpipe nicht lange überleben (auch wenn es wunderschön ist), vielleicht nur mal 1-2 Tage um das System auf Funktion zu testen, danach kommt Wakü rein.



Schade um die schöne Heatpipe. 



Parnshion schrieb:


> @xtc
> mal ne andere Frage, du hast da ne 3was sli mit 285er, reicht bei dir echt ne 850er NT???



Keine Ahnung ob das 850er reicht, die drei Karten hängen am HX1000 von Corsair. Das reicht.


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juli 2009)

Axu, weil in dein Signatur steht 850w, deshalb wollte ich es wissen, bei mir wird wohl ne 295er oder 285er sli. Hoffe dass mein NT ausreicht.


----------



## Burgundy (19. Juli 2009)

850 Watt sollten dicke für singel 295 oder SLI 285 reichen 

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 285 (SLI) (Seite 23) - 24.01.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Parnshion (19. Juli 2009)

Danke Burgy und sorry für OT


----------



## Kenny6666 (20. Juli 2009)

hm , wie ist mit SLI performance? das LE hat ja nur 16/8/4/8 bei den PCIE oder?
bin auch am überlegen ausus extreme oder evga le nehme....SLI brauch ich ja nicht, aber von ausstattung wär des asus schon besser nur optik ist halt evga besser :/


----------



## Parnshion (20. Juli 2009)

Bei LE ist glaube ich 16/16/8/4


----------



## Kenny6666 (20. Juli 2009)

EDIT: Sorry, I was mistaken. The X58 LE runs at 16/8/4/8 


< Message edited by EVGATech_JacobF -- 7/8/2009 5:34:30 PM >

aus dem evga forum
X58 LE Released


----------



## Phil_5 (21. Juli 2009)

Bei 2way SLI rennen beide Karten mit PCIe 2.0 16/16 

Ideales Board also für ein 2way Setup.


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Bei 2way SLI rennen beide Karten mit PCIe 2.0 16/16
> 
> Ideales Board also für ein 2way Setup.



Nein, konnte es ja nun testen, da ich drei GTX 285 da habe. Zwei Karten im SLI laufen leider mit @ x16 2.0 und @ x8 2.0.

Gruß


----------



## Phil_5 (21. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Nein, konnte es ja nun testen, da ich drei GTX 285 da habe. Zwei Karten im SLI laufen leider mit @ x16 2.0 und @ x8 2.0.
> 
> Gruß



Son mist und ich hab mich schon so gefreut


----------



## Dr.House (21. Juli 2009)

Das 850 Watt Corsair reicht aber auch für 3 x GTX 285 + i7 @ OC.

Corsair Power eben...

@ xTc

Du testest Tri-SLI aber auf dem Classified oder ?


----------



## Parnshion (21. Juli 2009)

Was sollts, dann eben doch nur eine 295er 

Also, wenn ein Corsair es schafft, müsste eigentlich den bQ auch schaffen


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Son mist und ich hab mich schon so gefreut



Ja leider nicht perfekt, aber es lässt sich nun nicht ändern. Sollte aber nicht davon abhalten, das Board zu kaufen. 



Dr.House schrieb:


> Das 850 Watt Corsair reicht aber auch für 3 x GTX 285 + i7 @ OC.
> 
> Corsair Power eben...
> 
> ...



Könnte 3-Way-SLI mal mit dem 850er testen. 

Aktuell teste ich 3-Way nur auf dem LE. Das Classified ist im Gehäuse verbaut. Da lässt sich die dritte Karte aus Platzgründen nicht unterbringen. 




Parnshion schrieb:


> Was sollts, dann eben doch nur eine 295er



Richtig so.


----------



## Kenny6666 (22. Juli 2009)

bestellen werd ich es mir auch bald...da ich eh kein SLI system baue...nur bin ich noch am überlegen 100 euro für die Wasserkühler von Mips auszugeben oder net....wo ich eher des problem sehe..ob ich mit meinen 13/10er schläuchen die engen Radien von Mosfet -> CPU -> Northbridge schaffe...


----------



## Dr.House (22. Juli 2009)

@ xTc

hast du ein Energiekostenmessgerät ?  Im Idle sind die NVidia sehr sparsam. Unter Last würd ich sagen eher 750-800 Watt. Kannst aber testen.

Schade dass das 850 Watt Corsair keine 2 x 8 Pin 12Volt für die CPU hat 

Das 1000 Watt braucht erstmal nen Refresch auf ATX 2.3 + bessere Effizienz.

@ kenny6666

für enge Radien brauchst du 16/10 Schlauch mit Tüllen am besten.
Ansonsten bei 13/10 eben Knickschutz benutzen.


----------



## Kenny6666 (23. Juli 2009)

ich werd 13/10 nehmen, aber ich muss eh erstmal das gehäuse zum Pulvern geben.


----------



## Burgundy (26. Juli 2009)

Schon wer raus gefunden was O.C. Dummy und Exreme Cooling bewirken?


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Exreme Cooling ist für's benchen. Damit die Kiste angeblich auch bei -0° stabil läuft und bootet.

Dummy OC übertaktet das System selbst, bzw. lotet selbst eine Taktrate aus. Sowas brauch ich nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## Burgundy (26. Juli 2009)

hehe ok alles klar sowas ähnliches hatte ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## Kenny6666 (27. Juli 2009)

hm, bin am überlegen wie das mit der position des 8pin Anschlüsses ist...wollte evtl von mips die den chipset und mosfet kühler kaufen,nur ist da die Frage,ob das dann nicht zuviel des guten wird...Schläuche und stromanschluss...hat jmd evtl ein bild von einem verbauten LE?


----------



## Burgundy (27. Juli 2009)

Warum sollten die sich stören?
Du kannst doch die Kabel dann mit Kabelbinder etwas zur Seite binden


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal ein Bild aus dem XS verkleinert hochgeladen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke vom Platz passt das. Und es schaut auch nicht zu "oversized" aus.


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juli 2009)

Das sieht doch super aus. Aber die hätten echt den 8-pin am Rand bauen sollen.

@xTc
Du willst nicht zufällig dein LE samt Wakü an mich abtreten?


----------



## gharbi_sam (28. Juli 2009)

@ xTc

Sehr geiler sammelthread ! [x] abo 

Ist wirklich sehr ausfuehrlich und alle meine fragen wurden beantwortet ! Ich ueberlege schon seit ein paar tagen ob ich mir den EVGA X58 3X SLI LE statt den ASUS P6T Deluxe hole da ich bedenken wegen der WaKue hatte, aber jetzt ist alles klar ! Nur schade das es keinen 2 * 16 lanes fuers SLI hat , aber mann kann ja nicht alles haben, halt GTX 295 !


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> @xTc
> Du willst nicht zufällig dein LE samt Wakü an mich abtreten?



Ah, das Bild / Board ist nicht von mir. Auch wenn ich meinen LE gern nen Wasserkühler verpassen würde. 

@ gharbi_sam:

Kauf dir lieber das LE als das Asus.


----------



## Parnshion (28. Juli 2009)

Oh, pardon. Dachte es wäre dein Bild/Board. Naja, das Board allein würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## Burgundy (28. Juli 2009)

Was ist bei den EVGAs eigentlich die einfachste Methode das Bios zu flashen?
Habe mal was davon gelesen das Bios auf CD und von da aus Flashen...........USB Stick geht nicht?


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Was ist bei den EVGAs eigentlich die einfachste Methode das Bios zu flashen?
> Habe mal was davon gelesen das Bios auf CD und von da aus Flashen...........USB Stick geht nicht?



Du kannst bei EVGA ein fertiges ISO laden, das brennst du auf CD und flasht das Bios einfach. Recht simpel.

Weiterhin kannst du es natürlich auch via USB-Stick updaten. 


Gruß


----------



## gharbi_sam (29. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> @ gharbi_sam:
> 
> Kauf dir lieber das LE als das Asus.



Naja ich weiss nicht so richtig welches board es am ende sein wird, vielleicht koenntest du mir sagen wieso du mir des LE empfiehlst/wieso es besser als das ASUS sein soll, dann koennte ich es nachvollziehen...


----------



## xTc (30. Juli 2009)

Mittlerweile sind Bilder eines Full-Cover-Kühlers von EK gesichtet worden: KLICK!

Ich finde das schaut schon richtig genial aus


----------



## Parnshion (30. Juli 2009)

Oh ja, das sieht schon viel besser aus als der von Mips, und sollt angeblich auch noch in weiss geben. Weiß grad nicht ob er mit weiss silber meint oder wirklich in weiss, wäre genial.


----------



## Burgundy (31. Juli 2009)

so Board ist fertig verbaut aber der gesamt Update noch nicht fertig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parnshion (31. Juli 2009)

Sieht sehr hübsch aus Burgy. Die Idee mit dem umgedrehte EK 250er ist gar nicht mal so übel


----------



## Equilibrium (2. August 2009)

das Board unterstützt doch 2-way SLI mit 16/16 Lanes.
so steht es zumindest im Sartpost.



> *- *USB 2.0 Support
> 
> - PCI Express 2.0 / 1.1 Support
> - Serial ATA - II
> ...


----------



## Phil_5 (2. August 2009)

Schenkt man der Review bei Ninjalange glauben, so steht da folgendes:



> Under each of the PCIe slots you will find a label describing the number assigned to that slot and how many PCIe lanes have been allocated.  The topmost slot is 16x, while the lower slots divide up the remaining lanes in an 8x, 4x 8x, configuration.  According to EVGA all of the PCI Express slots are locked meaning that the lanes do not vary depending on what devices you have installed.



Ich denke mal, dass der Startpost einfach noch nicht upgedatet worden ist.


----------



## xTc (2. August 2009)

Hab es mal korrigiert, das es nur 16x/8x sind.


Gruß


----------



## Kenny6666 (2. August 2009)

hm...das ist irgendwie blöd...dann kann man ja gar net eine pcie soundkarte benutzen...oder passt die neben eine graka mit wasserkühler?


----------



## xTc (2. August 2009)

Kannst die Soundkarte auch in einen anderen PCIe-Slot stecken. Macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Parnshion (2. August 2009)

Wieso steht dann überall bei den Shop, das der LE bei 2way SLI 16/16 unterstützt? Sehr komische Sache. Wäre aber echt behindert wenns nur 16/8, dann musst ein 295 her, obwohl SLI mit 285 wäre mir lieber.


----------



## xTc (3. August 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Wieso steht dann überall bei den Shop, das der LE bei 2way SLI 16/16 unterstützt? Sehr komische Sache. Wäre aber echt behindert wenns nur 16/8, dann musst ein 295 her, obwohl SLI mit 285 wäre mir lieber.



Es sind nur 16x/8x - soll ich dir nen Screenshot machen?


----------



## Parnshion (3. August 2009)

Schon gut, ich glaube dir xTc. Finde es nur besch..... dass die Shops die Spezifikation falsch angeben.


----------



## KlopsCommander (3. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind Bilder eines Full-Cover-Kühlers von EK gesichtet worden: KLICK!
> 
> Ich finde das schaut schon richtig genial aus




Hast du schon näheres dazu herausgefunden weil würde mir gerne das Board holen und dann auch gleich unter Wasser setzen aber so viele Einzelne Kühler finde ich nicht gerade schön.

MFG


----------



## xTc (3. August 2009)

So, damit wir das mit den Lanes mal geklärt bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Ihr seht, nur 16x/8x. Ein zusätzlicher CPU-Z-Screen, damit man das Mainboard wirklich erkennt, muss ja nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Equilibrium (4. August 2009)

das ist echt bescheiden! So ein schönes Board total beschnitten.

sind die Lanes auch wieder Slot-abhängig, oder ist es egal wo man die Karten rein steckt?

€: hab´s schon selber herrausgefunden. wenn man sich das Board mal genauer anschaut, dann kann man auch sehen, dass die Slots mit den Lanes bezeichnet sind.


----------



## xTc (4. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> das ist echt bescheiden! So ein schönes Board total beschnitten.
> 
> sind die Lanes auch wieder Slot-abhängig, oder ist es egal wo man die Karten rein steckt?



Naja, so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht. Die kleine "Beschneidung" wirst du in der Praxis bei zwei etwas potenteren Karten kaum merken.





Equilibrium schrieb:


> €: hab´s schon selber herrausgefunden. wenn man sich das Board mal genauer anschaut, dann kann man auch sehen, dass die Slots mit den Lanes bezeichnet sind.



Ja, sieht man auf dem sechsten Bild. An jedem Slot steht, mit wie viel Lanes die Karte da maximal angebunden wird.


Gruß


----------



## Equilibrium (4. August 2009)

ich denke schon, dass meine beiden 280gtx potent sind


----------



## Phil_5 (4. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Naja, so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht. Die kleine "Beschneidung" wirst du in der Praxis bei zwei etwas potenteren Karten kaum merken.
> Gruß



Ja normal sollte man das nicht wirklich merken, höchstens in den Benchmarks.

Hoffentlich reicht das auch für die kommende Graka Generation, falls mir 1 Graka mal wieder nicht reicht


----------



## Equilibrium (4. August 2009)

normalerweise sollte es durch einen Chipsatztreiber gefixt werden können.
denn bei den anderen Boards geht es ja auch.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (4. August 2009)

aber wie kann es denn sein, dass in der beschreibung steht, dass das board 16x/16x unterstützt???


----------



## xTc (4. August 2009)

Ist halt fehlerhaft. Das Board macht halt nur 16x/8x.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (4. August 2009)

ganz sicher dass du die karten in den richtigen slots hast?  ich halte dich nicht für bescheuert^^ aber ich will halt nur auf nummer sicher gehen...was fürn board kann ich denn alternativ so bis 230€ nehmen welches 2 volle 16 lanes mit sli macht und ähnlich "kraftvoll" wie das evga ist??


----------



## xTc (4. August 2009)

Die Karten sind in den richtigen Slots. Egal in welchen Slot, mit x8 Beschriftung ich die Karte stecke, die Karten laufen nur mit 16x/8x.

Das Gigabyte Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5, bzw. UD4P können so wie ich das sehe 16x/16x.


Gruß


----------



## Intel*Bennz (4. August 2009)

habe soeben dass ud5 bestellt!


----------



## Phil_5 (5. August 2009)

Hey leute,

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, falls man ein SLI System damit bauen würde mit z.B. 2 * 285GTX (oder die kommende GT300 Generation - ich weis hier kann man nur spekulieren) meint ihr das die Performance signifikant darunter leiden würde durch die 16/8 Anbindung ? (Ich meine jetzt ingame und nicht in Benchmarks)

THX


----------



## xTc (5. August 2009)

Es gab irgendwo mal einen Test darüber. Selbst in Spielen ist der Unterschied nur minimal, bedenke das die beiden GTX 285 ordentlich Power haben.

Normal würde ich auf maximal 5 FPS weniger tippen, im schlimmsten Fall maximal 10. Das würde ich aber auch noch vom Spiel abhängig machen.

Ich habe nun Bilder von der Verpackung und dem Lieferumfang hinzugefügt. Nachher gibt es dann noch ein neues Titelbild. Wir haben nun auch einen Sammelthread zum X58 3X SLI Micro. 


Gruß


----------



## Phil_5 (5. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Es gab irgendwo mal einen Test darüber. Selbst in Spielen ist der Unterschied nur minimal, bedenke das die beiden GTX 285 ordentlich Power haben.
> 
> Normal würde ich auf maximal 5 FPS weniger tippen, im schlimmsten Fall maximal 10. Das würde ich aber auch noch vom Spiel abhängig machen.



Daher ich ja eigentlich nicht vor hab ein SLI System zu basteln, ich jedoch nicht weis welcher Teufel mich nächstes Jahr reiten wird , wollte ich mich nur noch mal "beruhigen" lassen 

THX xTc 

PS: Am Freitag hol ich das Board


----------



## xTc (5. August 2009)

So, ich habe den Link doch noch gefunden: KLICK

Ist zwar 3-Way-SLI, lässt aber Rückschlüsse auf 2-Way-SLI zu. Selbst bei drei Karten ist der Unterschied sehr gering. Ist zwar nur Far Cry 2, aber besser als nix.

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Board. 


Gruß


----------



## Burgundy (7. August 2009)

so nun so gut wie Final 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkel-bill (10. August 2009)

Hallo, 

endlich hab ich etwas Zeit gefunden, mein neues Sys zusammen zu bauen.
Natürlich will ich die Grnzen ausloten, und bin nach dem How to von D!str(+)yer vorgegangen:
erst mal das Maximum vom BCLK (CPU Host Frequency) ausloten...
Mit einer BCLK von 200 MHz startet der Rechner zwar, Windows bootet aber nicht.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Hab ich was übersehen?

Komponentenliste:
Ci7 920 C0
EVGA X58 SLI LE
Thermalright Ultra 120
GSkill F3-16000CL9T (6 GB Triple Channel DDR3-2000)
HD4890
Enermax 650W

*EDIT:*

Nach einem BIOS Reset war ich mal im PC Health Status Menü:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=130157&stc=1&d=1249913083

Ist die NB-Temp mit knapp 70° nich n bischen arg hoch?


----------



## xTc (10. August 2009)

Setzt die "_CPU VTT Voltage_" mal auf +100 bis 150mV. Und stell dem Speicher mal 1,65V ein. Dann sollte es eigentlich laufen.


Gruß


----------



## onkel-bill (11. August 2009)

THX für den Tip!
Bin jetzt bei 215 MHz BCLK.
Mal sehen, was da geht... 

________________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Kenny6666 (11. August 2009)

hm...mal guggn, wenn koolance und ek waterblock bis ende august keinen kühler draussen haben hol ich den von mips:/


----------



## Parnshion (11. August 2009)

Warte lieber noch bisschen, dauert nicht mehr lang bis die kommen. Auf der Seite von EK sind die schon gelistet, spricht, man kann schon direkt von dort kaufen. Denke also nicht dass es noch lange dauert bis man es hier in DE bei AT, AC oder sonst wo kaufen kann.


----------



## Kenny6666 (11. August 2009)

oha...nice...da werd ich noch warten...


----------



## kaan.93 (11. August 2009)

hi leute.
bin neu hier.
ihr seit alle gut drauf ja.ich war früher bei gulli aber ich hasse dieses board.dort wird man wie stück schei__e behandelt.ehrlich kein witz.hier ist es spassiger.wenn ich bei gulli nich richtig schreibe meckern die sogar haha.also zum punkt:ich hab mein mainboard,graka und ram an kollegen verkauft.(siehe altes system: sysProfile: ID: 108475 - kaan_93 ) so und ich find dieses hamma evga x58 sli le voll hamma. das werde ich mir auch holen! graka hab ersatzt:9600gso und werde auf die nvidia dx11 karten warten.so und ram:was meint ihr,ich hätte gerne ein gutes ocz-6gb-2000mhz.welches soll ich kaufen?sollte so höchstenz 150€ werden.und ich hätte ne frage:ich will keine erweiterungen für das mainboard holen sons alles zu teuer.(ich werd grad mal 16)und wasser kühlung undso?darauf hab ich kein bock.sind die temps denn ok? will nich das einfach so hardware abraucht sons hole ich mir doch das asrock x58 supercomputer das von leistung sowieso besser ist aber marke ist mir auch wichtig,sogar wichtiger.

gruss_kaan

danke_für_antworten

achja wie sind die kühlungs mittel aufm board
ich meine die heatpipes die unter den schwarzen dingern sind wo draufsteht x58 sli oder so
sry ich kenn mich nich so aus damit
sind die aussreichend,befriedigend oder gut
hat das board von qualy her alles was man braucht wenn man nich oc oderso machen will?
wenn ich oc machen will?was für anforderungen brauch ich?


----------



## Parnshion (11. August 2009)

@kaan
Erstmal willkommen


----------



## Phil_5 (11. August 2009)

hallo kaan und auch von mir ein willkommen im Forum 

Ja das Board ist wirklich hammer 

Die Kühlung die bereits am Board vorhanden ist ist natürlich ausreichend, wenn es immer noch zu heiss ist gibts ja die Möglichkeit auf Wasserkühlung umzurüsten (ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig).

Mit EVGA kaufst du generell Teile die einer guten Qualität entsprechen.
Das einzige was du dir eben überlegen solltest, ist ob du SLI betreiben willst. Wenn ja sei hier angemerkt dass dir nur 16/8/8 Lanes zur verfügung stehen - allerdings ist das bei aktuellen Graka's kein Problem, höchstens wenn du Quad SLI am laufen haben möchtest - was ich aber hier einfach mal ausschliese. 

Zum Thema Overclocking und was das Board noch so kann hat xTc ein kleines Tagebuch verfasst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ebuch-kleines-basteltagebuch-zum-core-i7.html

Zum Thema RAM Auswahl bist du zwar hier im falschen Unterforum aber du bist ja auch noch neu 
Manche User berichten von Problemen mit OCZ Rams von daher würde ich davon erstmal abstand nehmen und mir das Ram Roundup ebenfalls von xTc anschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...speicherkits-fuer-intels-core-i7-im-test.html

Ich empfehle hier die G.Skil Trident welche ich mir auch holen will und in deinem Budget auch problemlos Platz finden werden.


----------



## kaan.93 (11. August 2009)

cool danke für die ganzen infos ich werd mal gucken was ich fürn ram holen werde und ich wollt die dx11 karte mit ner physx karte und evt sli mit physx machen.


----------



## kaan.93 (12. August 2009)

sag mal xTc wer ist schneller?
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel
oder
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel
wen würdest du mir empfehlen?
warum würdest du mir ihn empfehlen?

danke_für_antworten

gruss_kaan

noch was:also der intel core i7 920 mit d0 stepping hat ein vorteil man kann den irgendwie bisschen mehr übertakten wenn ich richtig verstanden habe? hat der nur ein vorteil? und sicher kein nachteil oderso? und um STARK übertakten zu können z.b. 3,8ghz oder mit d0 stepping 4ghz muss man nur ein guten lüfter haben?weil wer mein sysprofile geguckt hat der weiss das ich ein xigmatek thors hammer overclocker edition habe.würde dann mein pc so laufen das ich z.b. mindestenz 1jahr kein abrauchen habe?muss die nb und sb dafür nicht gekühlt werden?


----------



## Parnshion (12. August 2009)

@Kaan
bist neu hier, kannst ja nicht wissen, sollst aber Doppelpost vermeiden, kannst ja den "Ändern" button benutzen um dein Post was einzufügen. Mods hier kennen bei sowas kein Erbarmen 

D0 Stepping sind klar im Vorteil, nicht nur dass man den besser übertakten kann als C0, der verbraucht unter Last auch weniger Strom (wenn auch minimal), was wiederum zu eine mehr oder weniger kühlere Temps führt. Nachteil gibt es soweit mir bekannt ist keine. Wenn du aber die 3,8 oder 4 Ghz Grenze anpeilst, sollst du auf früher oder später eine Wakü in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## xTc (12. August 2009)

@ kaan.93: Nimm die G.Skill Trident. 


Gruß


----------



## kaan.93 (12. August 2009)

gut ich werde doppelpost vermeiden.
warum sollte ich den g.skill nehmen?
wie hoch könnte ich mit dem lüfter den cpu übertakten ohne das er zu hohe temperaturen erreicht oder das er nicht mehr stabil läuft?

achja war heute beim kollegen und hatte glückgehabt.er hatte den i7-920 noch nicht für sein asus bestellt und dann hab ich ihn mein alten i7-920 verkauft und kaufe mir jetzt den mit D0-Stepping neu.

danke_für_antworten

gruss_kaan


----------



## Parnshion (13. August 2009)

So, endlich sind auch die EK Fullblocks für X58 SLI LE bei AT gelistet, ab den 21.8 lieferbar......wuuuahhhhhhhh, mal gleich bestellen


----------



## Kenny6666 (13. August 2009)

hm...mach ende des monats  eh ne größere bestellung...da wird dann wohl der ek kühler auch mit eingesackt


----------



## xTc (13. August 2009)

Joa, die EK-Kühler sich schon verdammt schick.  Hier mal die Links zu den Kühlern bei Aquatuning:

 EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 LE - Acetal Nickel 

 EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 LE - White Acetal Nickel 

Mein LE wird wohl zum Start des Lynnfield verkauft werden.


----------



## kaan.93 (13. August 2009)

coole wasserkühller!!! leider zu teuer für mich haha

achja jungs hat sich erlädigt ich hole mir g.skill und das mit oc da weiss ich auch schon bescheid


----------



## xTc (14. August 2009)

Also mit den G.Skill Trident machst du bestimmt nichts falsch. In meinem Speicher-Roundup habe ich das Kit getestet, du kannst dir ja mal meine erreichten Werte anschauen:

[Roundup] 4 High-End-Speicherkits für Intels Core i7 im Test

Die Werte sind natürlich Richtwerte, da jedes Kit sich etwas anders verhält. Der maximale Takt hängt natürlich von deiner CPU ab. 

Ich muss sagen, der weiße Wasserkühler hat schon was.


----------



## kaan.93 (14. August 2009)

jo danke.
sagt mal was fürn wakü müsste ich mir denn holen.am besten so ein guten aber nicht überteuerten. für wasser kühlung und wie teuer wird er denn sein?

danke_für_antworten

gruss_kaan


----------



## Equilibrium (14. August 2009)

uijuijui...der weiße Kühler ist ja mal lecker!!


----------



## Parnshion (14. August 2009)

Genau den werde ich mir mak gleich bestellen.


----------



## Burgundy (14. August 2009)

Habe ne kleines Prob mit meinem LE .........
Sobald ich den BLCK über 155 stelle kann ich den RAM nur noch auf 1066 laufen lassen.Bis 155 mit Turbomode läuft der RAM einwandfrei auf ca. 915 MHz.Wenn aber bei mehr als BLCK 155 versuche den RAM auf 1333 zu stellen,geht der Rechner sofort beim Vista Bootscreen aus und startet neu.
Habe schon einiges probiert aber irgendwie komme ich ned weiter... 

Core i7 920-CPU 1,25V
RAM G-Skill Trident 2000 1,65V
QPI Voltage 1,25V

weiß wer rat?


----------



## xTc (14. August 2009)

Stell die "_CPU VTT Voltage_" mal auf +100 bis 150mV.

Hast du eine C0/C1 oder eine D0 CPU? Hast du den BCLK mal unabhänig vom Speichertakt ausgetestet? Und dein Speichertakt unabhängig vom BCLK?


Gruß


----------



## Burgundy (14. August 2009)

Ist ein DO Stepping........
Naja an der CPU scheints nicht zu liegen,läuft immo 175/3,5GHZ mit 1,25V.Ist halt nur sobald ich den RAM im Bios von 1066 auf 1333 stelle um die Leistung nutzen zu wollen geht die Kiste direkt aus beim OS Boot.


----------



## xTc (14. August 2009)

BCLK @ 175 MHz? 

Mh, 133MHz BCLK x 8 (Speicher-Multi) machen DDR3-1066 133 x 10 macht DDR3-1333.

Wenn du bei einem BLCK von 175MHz den Speicherteiler auf 10 setzt wären das DDR3-1750 (875MHz). Würde mal tippen, das deine QPI-Spannung nicht ausreicht. Setz diese doch mal auf +150mV, dann würden 1,35V bei der QPI-Spannung anliegen. Damit sollte eigentlich DDR3-2000 möglich sein.

Alternativ hast du einen extrem schlechten IMC. Hast du den Speichertakt mal mit hohem Speicherteiler und kleinem BCLK getestet? Z.B. den Speicherteiler für DDR3-1866 und mal schauen, wie hoch dein Speicher überhaupt kommz.

Welchen Speicher hast du überhaupt und welche Latenzzeiten hast du eingestellt?

Gruß


----------



## Burgundy (14. August 2009)

Bei BCLK () 155 läuft der RAM ja auf DDR 1666 mit real ca. 915 MHz.
Also kurz bis BCLK 155 ist alles kein Thema nur drüber steigt das Board wegen dem RAM aus.

Latenzen sind 9-9-9-24 @ 1,65V

Ja mehr QPI könnte ich Testen,hatte nur bedenken da die NB ja eh schon sehr warm wird.

EDIT:
nützt alles nix sobald ich auf DDR 1333 stelle bootet der Rechner ab Windows boot neu 
Und witzigerweise  wird mir jetzt auch bei CPU-Z und im Taskmanager kein HT mehr angezeigt.Im Gerätemanager sind aber 8 CPUs gelistet 
Und im Bios Natürlichkeit an........


----------



## matti30 (16. August 2009)

den Fred abonniere ich mal fix ;o)
So, ich klinke mich mal hier mit ein, denn ich werde wohl auch wieder zu Intel wechseln. 

Das Le hat es mir schon angetan. Heatpipe soll drauf bleiben, allein auch schon wegen der geilen Optik. Habe zur Zeit 2 Gehäuselüfter, die mit 500rpm drehen, reicht das aus, um das Board entsprechend zu kühlen? Wenn mein aquaduct das hergibt, will ich den I7 auf 4 Ghz übertakten, dazu muss ich mich wohl aber erst mal in die Materie einlesen. Will dem Prozzi aber nicht mehr wie 1.3 V maximal geben. Die Dinger sollen ja schon recht warm werden...
Reicht mein 525er Modu für nen auf evtl. 4 Ghz getakteten I7+ + ne Gtx 285 aus oder sollte ich lieber zum 625er Model greifen? 
Freu mich auf Tipps und Anregungen, den spätestens im Dezember soll das System laufen^^


----------



## xTc (16. August 2009)

Also ein i7 @ 4,0GHz und eine GeForce GTX 285 werden die 525W unter Volllast knacken, hier wäre das 625W Modell deutlich besser.

Die meinsten D0 solltest du auf 4,0GHz mit einer Spannung unter 1,3V bekommen, allerdings brauchst du dann eine gute Kühlung. Eine Wasserkühlung wäre ideal.


Gruß


----------



## matti30 (16. August 2009)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Cpu + Gpu werden definitiv mit Wasser gekühlt. Das ist Fakt, hab mir ja nicht umsonst das 360iger aquaduct geholt^^.  Nur das Board soll dann wieder mit Luft gekühlt werden. Speicher werd ich mir wohl nen Triplekit mit 1600 Mhz und Cl7 holen, sollte maximal 150 Euro kosten. und zum Board passen. Black ist halt eben beautiful -..-

Nebenbei, der Heatkiller 3.0 dürfte den I7 am besten kühlen, richtig?


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. August 2009)

hey kurze frage, ich will mir das EVGA x58 SLI LE, den Corsair Dominator 6GB und nen i7-920 kaufen

ist der i7 hier D0? Woher weiß ich das?
.: BestsellerComputer:.

Ram
.: BestsellerComputer:.

Board
.: BestsellerComputer:.

sollte ja so alles zusammenpassen, oder? 

mfg


----------



## Burgundy (16. August 2009)

Wenn bei der CPU nix bei steht ist es entwedr ein C Stepping oder du must halt einfach Glück haben zufällig einen D0 zu erwischen.
Bestell lieber da wo eindeutig D0 ausgezeichnet ist........


----------



## xTc (16. August 2009)

@ _Snaker_:

Denke das passt. Hab die selbe Zusammenstellung laufen, allerdings nur mit einem C0.  Da kannst du echt nichts falsch machen. Der Speicher läuft ohne Probleme auf dem Mainboard. 

Alternativ könntest du dir die Trident von G.Skill anschauen. Die DDR3-2000 CL9 laufen auch mit DDR3-1600 CL6-7-6-18 bei 1,65V.


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. August 2009)

alles klar, werde dann mal bestellen ^.^


----------



## matti30 (17. August 2009)

moin,

in wie weit kann man eigentlich mit dem Board den I7 undervolten? Wurde das schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## xTc (17. August 2009)

Glaube du konntest im Bios minimal 1,0V einstellen. Kann mich aber auch irren. Ich check das nachher mal. 


Gruß


----------



## matti30 (17. August 2009)

die Temperaturen interessieren mich da, auch wenn ich mir grad nen X4 905e bestellt hab^^. Weiß das ist kein I7 usw...


----------



## Dr.House (22. August 2009)

Hat das Board auch die Readout Points ? Wenn ja ,übervoltet es auch teilweise wie das Classified ?

Ansonsten echt ein schickes und schlichtes Board.

Und wie immer ein tolles Review xTc


----------



## xTc (22. August 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Hat das Board auch die Readout Points ? Wenn ja ,übervoltet es auch teilweise wie das Classified ?



Ja, es hat auch Readout Points. Ich messe die Spannungen die nächsten Tage mal. Aktuell ist das nicht möglich, da das X58 3X SLI LE hier aufgrund Fotos unverbaut rumliegt. 


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (23. August 2009)

So, ich mein LE st inzwischen gekommen, .....willenloses Board. Hab vorhin als Testzweck eingebaut und laufen lassen.....ist es normal das der NB-HS so extrem heiß wird, lief bei standardwerte? Wollte nur auf Funktion testen bevor ich es unter Wasser setze.


----------



## Burgundy (23. August 2009)

Ja ist normal und wenn man den mal aubaut weiß man auch warum 
Da kriegste das kalte Kotzen wenn du siehst wie und vor allem wieviel Wlp die da lieblos draufgeklatscht haben 
Nachdem ich das geändert habe war die NB gleich mal 15°C kühler..........


----------



## Equilibrium (23. August 2009)

gut zu wissen, dann änder ich das an meinem Board auch mal gleich ab.


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. August 2009)

meine northbridge wird auch sehr heiß, also lange anfassen is nich ^^
Dadran wird doch aber auch das entfernen der fetten Schicht WLP nichts ändern, das verbessert ja nicht die Kühlleistung des Kühlers 
Würd die WLP auch entfernen, aber mache das ungern, da mein Board grad mal ne Woche alt ist und ich nicht jetzt schon die Garantie verlieren möchte


----------



## Parnshion (23. August 2009)

mein Board ist nicht mal 2 Tage bei mir, und schon werde ich es entweder heute oder morgen sowieso komplett abbauen und mit Wakü versetzen


----------



## Equilibrium (23. August 2009)

=_Snaker_ schrieb:


> meine northbridge wird auch sehr heiß, also lange anfassen is nich ^^
> Dadran wird doch aber auch das entfernen der fetten Schicht WLP nichts ändern, das verbessert ja nicht die Kühlleistung des Kühlers


Wenn zuviel WLP drauf ist, ist die Kühlleistung des Kühlers wesentlich beeinträchtigt. Durch das entfernen der alten WLP und ersetzen durch eine Qualitativ hochwertigeren WLP kannst Du schon die Kühlleistung um einiges verbessern.




_Snaker_ schrieb:


> Würd die WLP auch entfernen, aber mache das ungern, da mein Board grad mal ne Woche alt ist und ich nicht jetzt schon die Garantie verlieren möchte


 

jammer nicht wegen der Garantie, mach es einfach!...die Garantie geht schon nicht flöten dabei. Ich habe alle meine Boards um-aufgerüstet und es hat sich nie einer beschwert. Weder Händler noch Hersteller.


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. August 2009)

die Wärme, die der Kühler abgeben kann hat nichts mit der dicke der WLP o.ä. zu tun. Das kommt ganz auf die größe des Kühlers an und ob evtl. ein Lüfter verwendet wird.

Jedoch wird die Temp. des Chipsatzes sinken, da die Wärme schneller in den Kühler übergehen kann und nich von dem Haufen WLP behindert wird.

Werde mir heute noch das 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair 750HX, 750 Watt
bestellen, wenn ich das einbaue, bau ich auch gleich das Board aus und wechsel die WLP. Wird von der guten Noctua NT-H1 ersetzt


----------



## das.schmeckt (23. August 2009)

Hallo Leute!

zunächst vielen Dank für das tolle Review des Boards, bin durch zufall auf EVGA gestoßen, da ich nach Alternativen zu Asus (bei denen scheinbar die Qualität der mobos drastisch abgenommen hat, jeder zehnte user bei newegg.com hat ein defektes board) suche. Da ich keine Wasserkühlung nutzen möchte würden mich die Temps der NB und SB interessieren, wenn die WLP entfernt und durch eine neue ersetzt wurde. A propos, welche WLP könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Mfg
das.schmeckt


----------



## Burgundy (23. August 2009)

Nimm die gängigen wie 

Cooler Master MX2 oder MX3
Arctic Silver 5
Skythe Thermal Elexier

@snaker

das sind ja ganz große weisheiten die du da vom Stapel läßt


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. August 2009)

sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, dass man das weiß. frage mich auch warum ich das nochmal extra erklären musste....


----------



## das.schmeckt (23. August 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank! Aber was sagen die Temperaturen danach? 

@_Snaker_ was machst du jetzt wegen den hohen Temps?

Als Cpu Kühler hatte ich vor den Mugen 2 von Scythe zu nehmen, wisst ihr ob der auf das mobo passt, ohne dass es Probs mit dem Arbeitsspeicher o.ä. gibt?


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. August 2009)

das.schmeckt schrieb:


> @_Snaker_ was machst du jetzt wegen den hohen Temps?



ich werde die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen


----------



## das.schmeckt (24. August 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> meine northbridge wird auch sehr heiß, also lange anfassen is nich ^^
> [...]
> Würd die WLP auch entfernen, aber mache das ungern, da mein Board grad mal ne Woche alt ist und ich nicht jetzt schon die Garantie verlieren möchte



Darum frage ich  Schreibst dann bitte die Temps rein und wie die Kühler zu entfernen sind.

Thx


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

das.schmeckt schrieb:


> Darum frage ich  Schreibst dann bitte die Temps rein und wie die Kühler zu entfernen sind.
> 
> Thx


 
Die Kühler sind jeweils mit 2 Schrauben von hinten befestigt. Also ganz easy zu entfernen und wieder zu montieren.


----------



## Burgundy (24. August 2009)

Ja nur drauf achten das die Gumminippel auf dem Kühler bleiben,denn das sind quasi die Abstandshalter.Denn da die NB "freiliegt" ist sonst ruck-zuck ne Ecke abebrochen und das Board somit Schrott.


P.S. hier scheint sich jemand für unheimlich Witzig zu halten und glaubt über allem zu schweben.....nich wahr Snaker


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Ja nur drauf achten das die Gumminippel auf dem Kühler bleiben,denn das sind quasi die Abstandshalter.Denn da die NB "freiliegt" ist sonst ruck-zuck ne Ecke abebrochen und das Board somit Schrott.


 

Stimmt, vergass ich zu erwähnen!


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

Danke Jungs, gut zu wissen sowas....obwohl, bei mir kommt der eh bald weg. Wakü ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, gut zu wissen sowas....obwohl, bei mir kommt der eh bald weg. Wakü ist auf dem Weg.


 

Du willst wirklich diese schönen NB-Kühler austauschen?...So ein frevel!!! 


aber mit dem Gedanken hab ich auch schon gespielt.


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

Ich kann nicht genug betonen dass ich noch nie eine schöneres HS auf irgendein Board gesehen habe.....aber ohne Wakü kommt bei mir nix rein. Den abzubauen ist in der Tat ein Frevel  Finde auch schade, aber was sollst. Ich werde ein Loch dadurch bohren und es als Halsketteanhänger immer bei mir tragen


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

vorallem der schöne weiße von EK ist ein Traum


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

Genau den ist auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Genau den ist auf dem Weg zu mir


 

Sch.a.w.a.in


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

Willst du denn kein Wakü auf dein board haben Eq? hehehe Ohne Wakü ist fast schon wie Mast...... ohne Höhepunkt


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Willst du denn kein Wakü auf dein board haben Eq? hehehe Ohne Wakü ist fast schon wie Mast...... ohne Höhepunkt


 
Na eigentlich schon!..so aber nunmal Schluss mit


----------



## Burgundy (24. August 2009)

Mir gefällt der EK-kühler auch sehr gut,nur halt nicht als Acetalversion.Finde das ist wie schwarzer Adler auf schwarzem Grund 
Ich warte ne Nickel/Plexi oder was noch geiler wäre ne Koolance voll Nickelversion


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der EK-kühler auch sehr gut,nur halt nicht als Acetalversion.Finde das ist wie schwarzer Adler auf schwarzem Grund
> Ich warte ne Nickel/Plexi oder was noch geiler wäre ne Koolance voll Nickelversion


 

Na deswegen den EK in Weiß


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

Ich würde auch kein Acetal (schwarz) nehmen. Passt irgendwie ZU sehr, schwarz auf schwarz...naja, wie Burgy schon meint, da geht entweder Board oder Kühler runter. Kupfer, Nickel oder Weissacetal schon eher. Weiss ist ideal für mein System.


----------



## Burgundy (24. August 2009)

Geil wäre wenn man die "bridge" so wie bei den Classfield-Kühler auch in rot bekommen würde


----------



## Parnshion (25. August 2009)

@Burgylein
Du hättest den Classified holen sollen 

Leute, hab ne blöde Frage: Was ist es für Teil hinter den CPU-Sockel auf den Rückseite (diese Alu-teil)? Hat es irgendein Funktion? Kann man Backplatte problemlos drauf montieren? Ist mir erst gestern aufgefallen als ich mal näher angeschaut habe


----------



## xTc (25. August 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Leute, hab ne blöde Frage: Was ist es für Teil hinter den CPU-Sockel auf den Rückseite (diese Alu-teil)? Hat es irgendein Funktion? Kann man Backplatte problemlos drauf montieren? Ist mir erst gestern aufgefallen als ich mal näher angeschaut habe



Das Alu-Teil, wie du es so fein nennst, gehört zum Sockel der CPU.  Du kannst die Backplate des Kühler ohne Probleme drauf montieren.


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (25. August 2009)

Ok, Danke xTc. Dachte zuerst es wäre so ne Art Schutzgehäuse für den Sockel von hinten.


----------



## Burgundy (25. August 2009)

Bei den Backplatten sind so kleine Kunststoffscheiben bei die etwas dicker sind,so da man den gleichen Abstand/dicke wie der Sockelhalter hat.


----------



## das.schmeckt (25. August 2009)

Hi Leute!

zunächst möchte ich mich für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten von Euch bedanken. Aber leider scheint meine Frage nach den Temperaturen der NB und SB ohne Wasserkühlung untergegangen zu sein. Wenn ihr da nochmal so gut wärt und was dazu sagen könntet.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, laut Scythe passt der Mugen 2 und man kann den Lüfter in alle Richtungen montieren, genug Platz dafür wäre vorhanden.


MfG

das.schmeckt


----------



## Burgundy (26. August 2009)

DIe NB wird ohne ändern der Wlp so um die 70°C und danach ca. 55°C.Allerdings habe ich CPU-Wakü so das die NB keine großen Luftstrom hat.
SB ist doch eh egal und hat sowieso keinen eigenen Sensor............aso und NB Temp wird auch nur im Bios angezeigt.Unter Windows gibts nur die Systemtemp die vollkommen überflüssig ist.


----------



## das.schmeckt (26. August 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das hilft doch ungemein. Sry, dass ich so penetrant bin, was die NB und SB angeht, ein Kumpel hatte für seinen Core2 ein Asus Mainb gekauft mit DDR3 Speicher. Wie dem auch sei, wurde die SB unendlich heiß, was zu ständigen freezes führte. Erst nachdem er nun eine Wasserkühlung für die SB hat, läuft das System wieder einigermaßen stabil.


----------



## xTc (26. August 2009)

Also ich nutze das LE auch für meine Tests im offenen Aufbau. Ich habe keine Hitze-Probleme. 

Klar, der Kühlblock erwärmt sich, aber das System läuft stabil. Im Gehäuse sollte es die Kühlung aber besser sein, da du dort einen Luftfluss hast.


Gruß


----------



## Burgundy (26. August 2009)

Neues Bios für das LE ...........

EVGA | Support | Download Drivers

EDIT:laut EVGA Foren scheints das beta Bios sehr viele Fehler zu haben.......
ergo lieber abwarten 
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100872972&mpage=1&key=&#100872972


----------



## xTc (26. August 2009)

Ich habe das Bios im Startpost verlinkt. 

Sobald ich mein LE wieder verbaut und im Betrieb habe, werde ich das Bios mal updaten. Allerdings benötige von der aktuellen Version noch ein Boot-CD, damit ich im Zweifelsfall wieder downgraden kann.

Bei meinem Classified hat das neue Bios eher Rückschritte gebracht.


----------



## Burgundy (26. August 2009)

So wie es aussieht scheints ja eh nicht richtig zu laufen daher sollte man eh lieber warten.


----------



## _Snaker_ (26. August 2009)

Habe heute die Wäremeleitpaste meiner NB gewechselt.
Also so schlimm schauts garnicht aus. Etwas viel, aber wer mal ne nVidia Graka auseinander genommen hat, der weiß, was VIEL ist 
Hab auch gleich mal ein Bildchen gemacht


----------



## xTc (27. August 2009)

Das schaut noch human aus. Wenigstens nutzt EVGA richtig "flüssige" Wärmeleitpaste. Nicht so einen festen Pappmist wie Asus es tut. 


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (28. August 2009)

Hier mal eins von mir. Wobei bei war der NB ja noch in den akzeptbaren Bereich liegt, ganz im Gegenteil bei SB, da hat Evga wohl eindeutig zu viel WLP über. Das was die drauf gebatscht haben, ist schon arg übertrieben.


----------



## xTc (31. August 2009)

Und es gibt ein weiteres Bios-Update für das EVGA X58 3X SLI LE.

*Version S717 Beta bringt folgende Änderungen mit sich:*


> - Updates smart fan function between low and high threshold
> - Increase high temp threshold lower limit for smartfan
> - Improves bootup BCLCK
> - Turbo mode bug fixed
> ...



Das Bios-Update könnt Ihr hier als bootbares ISO-Image laden: KLICK

Das Bios-Update könnt Ihr hier als Bin-File laden: KLICK



Ich werde das Bios nachher auch in den Startpost integrieren.


Gruß


----------



## Equilibrium (31. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Und es gibt ein weiteres Bios-Update für das EVGA X58 3X SLI LE.
> 
> *Version S717 Beta bringt folgende Änderungen mit sich:*
> 
> ...


 

kannst Du das BIOS auch als BIN-Dateien hier hochladen?


----------



## xTc (31. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> kannst Du das BIOS auch als BIN-Dateien hier hochladen?



Download als Bin-File hinzugefügt. 


Gruß


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

Danke schön!!...ich brauch mir nämlich keine CD´s brennen dafür. Ich mach es mit nem USB Stick


----------



## Parnshion (1. September 2009)

Ich kann das noch nicht mal machen, weil mein pc noch nicht fertig ist  
btw. Soll ich gleich die neuste draufmachen oder erst die alten Bios, in der Reihenfolge?


----------



## xTc (1. September 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Ich kann das noch nicht mal machen, weil mein pc noch nicht fertig ist
> btw. Soll ich gleich die neuste draufmachen oder erst die alten Bios, in der Reihenfolge?



Lass lieber erstmal das Auslieferungs-Bios drauf.  Ich teste das neue Bios nachher mal. Das Board wird nachher wieder zusammen gebaut. 


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (1. September 2009)

Alles klar, danke dir xTc....werde ich dann warten


----------



## Svenne (16. September 2009)

Hi wollte ma fragen ob man das BIOS gefahrlos auf standard BIOS fashen kann da ich mit dem neuen mit instabilität zu kämpfen hab


----------



## Burgundy (17. September 2009)

Ein Biosflash ist nie ganz gefahrlos aber ansonsten kannst du natürlich zurückflashen sofern du das "Urbios" gesichert hast.


----------



## Equilibrium (18. September 2009)

Mal ´ne ganz blöde Frage und zwar: Kann ich auf dem Board auch ein Crossfire Gespann schnallen, oder muss man dafür eine Lizenz erwerben?

Bei dem Board ist ja nur von SLI die rede, aber der X58 Chipsatz kann doch mit beiden umgehen, oder nicht?


----------



## Phil_5 (18. September 2009)

Der X58 Chipsatz unterstützt crossfire, die Lizenzen brauchst du nur für SLI, weil die Technik von nVidia "gekauft" werden muss. 
Laut Geizhals müsste Crossfire sogar mit x16/x16 laufen ?

EDIT: Spekuliert Equi auf die ATI DX11 Karten ?


----------



## Equilibrium (18. September 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Der X58 Chipsatz unterstützt crossfire, die Lizenzen brauchst du nur für SLI, weil die Technik von nVidia "gekauft" werden muss.
> Laut Geizhals müsste Crossfire sogar mit x16/x16 laufen ?
> 
> EDIT: Spekuliert Equi auf die ATI DX11 Karten ?


 
Naja aber der eine PCIe Slot bietet doch nur x8 an und der nächste wiederum nur x4

Und ja ich spekuliere nicht nur drauf, sondern waret schon sehnsüchtig darauf. aber es wird wenn eine 5870 x2. Ich will einfach mal was anderes ausser immer NV.


----------



## Phil_5 (18. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Naja aber der eine PCIe Slot bietet doch nur x8 an und der nächste wiederum nur x4
> 
> Und ja ich spekuliere nicht nur drauf, sondern waret schon sehnsüchtig darauf. aber es wird wenn eine 5870 x2. Ich will einfach mal was anderes ausser immer NV.



Nene das war doch x16/8/8..

Ja ich denke auch das es eher 16/8 sein wird, da ja bekanntlich die Anbindung fix ist.

Oh ich will eigentlich nicht unbedingt zu ATI, aber ich will auch nicht ewig auf ne neue Graka warten


----------



## Equilibrium (18. September 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Oh ich will eigentlich nicht unbedingt zu ATI, aber ich will auch nicht ewig auf ne neue Graka warten


 

Ach warum denn nicht?!..mal neue wege beschreiten.


----------



## Phil_5 (18. September 2009)

Schlechte Erfahrungen mit ATI 

BTW:
Wiso rennt mein SLI nicht ? 2 * 8800GT von XFX...

Eingebaut in x16 u. x8 -> Win7 startet nicht mehr, selbst eine Neuinstallation geht nicht. 
Eine Graka raus -> Neuinstallation möglich, Win7 startet trotzdem nicht 

Irgendwelche Ideen ??

So Leute jetzt bin ich aber überfragt. Und zwar folgende Situation unter Vista x64:

1*Graka = boot
2*Graka = kein boot mehr...
Das Board zeig allerdings auch keinen Fehler an, hab schon verschiedene Slots durchprobiert ohne Erfolg.. Um genau zu sein kommt es bis zu dem Punkt wo eigentlich das OS starten sollte dan gibts einen äuserst kurzen HDD Zugriff und dan ist auch schon vorbei und neustart. Hab auch beide Graka's einzeln durchprobiert -> funktionieren beide. Nur im SLI will das ganze Ding nicht mehr  Ich bitte um Rat

SOLVED:
Memory Low Gap nicht auf "Auto" lassen sondern auf 3G stellen.


----------



## Bu11et (19. September 2009)

Ich weiß klingt jezt total dämlich  aber kriegt dein System genug Saft? Bei einem Kolegen von mir gabs änliches problem. Hat sich rausgestellt, dass das NT der Übeltäter war (Kabel defekt oder so->kein Strom).


----------



## Phil_5 (19. September 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich weiß klingt jezt total dämlich  aber kriegt dein System genug Saft? Bei einem Kolegen von mir gabs änliches problem. Hat sich rausgestellt, dass das NT der Übeltäter war (Kabel defekt oder so->kein Strom).





Phil_5 schrieb:


> SOLVED:
> Memory Low Gap nicht auf "Auto" lassen sondern auf 3G stellen.




Danke, ne das Netzteil is es sicherlich nicht das ist ja auch ein Corsair HX850


----------



## Equilibrium (25. September 2009)

Kann mir mal einer verraten, wie ich 4GHz und mehr auf dem Board stable bekomme?

200*17 @ 1,105V Last habe ich schon hin bekommen. Mehr will aber nicht stable werden.


----------



## Phil_5 (25. September 2009)

Mehr VCore ?

Hier hat Jacob von EVGA ein Tutorial geschrieben:
EVGA X58 Overclocking Guide


----------



## Equilibrium (25. September 2009)

Danke aber das ist doch nichts für 24/7 bei den Spannungen

ausserdem habe ich die PWM Frequenzy ANzeige gar nicht im Bios


----------



## Burgundy (25. September 2009)

Die Spannungen die er da angelegt hat halte ich für sehr bedenklich und mit Luftkühlung auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen.

Eine geringe Erhöhung der V-Vore und der der CPU VTT Voltage um ca. 150-200mV sollte erstmal reichen.
Wichtige ist natürlich auch das der RAM entsprechend eingestellt ist.

P.S. mehr Daten zum Sys würde die Hilfe ungemein vereinfachen


----------



## Equilibrium (25. September 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Die Spannungen die er da angelegt hat halte ich für sehr bedenklich und mit Luftkühlung auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen.
> 
> Eine geringe Erhöhung der V-Vore und der der CPU VTT Voltage um ca. 150-200mV sollte erstmal reichen.
> Wichtige ist natürlich auch das der RAM entsprechend eingestellt ist.
> ...


 

ich hab soweit das selbe Setup wie Du, ausser die RAM´s, die sind nur 1866MHz

Ich brauch nur ein paar Spannungsangaben please.

Noch ein Problem! Der Turbomodus lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten.
 bei 200*20


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> ich hab soweit das selbe Setup wie Du, ausser die RAM´s, die sind nur 1866MHz
> 
> Ich brauch nur ein paar Spannungsangaben please.
> 
> ...




Schau ma hier rein, vielleicht hilfts ja, auch wenns eigentlich zum Classified ist


----------



## Phil_5 (25. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Danke aber das ist doch nichts für 24/7 bei den Spannungen
> 
> ausserdem habe ich die PWM Frequenzy ANzeige gar nicht im Bios



Ja ne, das ist schon klar soweit  Ich meinte damit eig. auch die anderen Spannungen..

Naja Faustregel:
1.225 - 1.3V: 3400-4000MHz
Also würde ich mal bei 1.3 ansetzen und schaun was darunter noch möglich ist.

BTW: 
Der prozzi sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus. Meiner zickt nur rum und braucht ewig viel Spannung (mind. 1.3) um die 3GHz Marke stabil zu knacken


----------



## Burgundy (25. September 2009)

Ich fahre immo 182x21 (Turbo) mit 1,22V/CPU VTT +200mV/OPI VTT Voltage 1,2V/RAM 1,65V bei 908 MHz mit 8/8/8/24

mehr habe ich nicht geändert.


P.S.  neues Bios on 

E757S719/21.09.09

EVGA | Support | Download Drivers


----------



## Phil_5 (25. September 2009)

Ich hab mal eben Burgundy's settings ausprobiert - damit komm ich auf 2.940 GHz, wenn ich noch etwas an Spannung draufleg dan auf 3040MHz.

Batch: 3910A300


----------



## Burgundy (25. September 2009)

Was für ein Stepping?
D0 oder C0 
Sehe gerade DO in deinm Link.........


----------



## Phil_5 (25. September 2009)

Ja, isn D0...

Naja ich hab gerade n bisschen nach den Batch gegoogelt, jemand der n xxxx308er hat braucht 1.275 VCore um auf 4GHz zu kommen. Mal sehen morgen setz ich dan das Ding auf 1.3 und schau nochmal.

EDIT: 
Hab noch n bisschen weitergespielt 
Meine CPU hat nen Knall Oo --> BIOS Vcore 1.25V, 3041MHz. VDroop ist aktiviert, das lustige ist allerdings, dass meine CPU jetzt unter Last auf 1.21 V runtergezogen wird und Prime ohne Probleme macht lol. Stellt man allerdings im BIOS schonmal 1.225V ein und geht über 3GHz mag das gute Stück garnicht erst.... Im IDEL liegen übrigens 1.235 V an.


----------



## Burgundy (26. September 2009)

Ich denke bei guter Kühlung sollten die 1,3V noch gerade gehen,wenn man die Temps mal schön im Auge behält.
Aber du solltest dich trotzdem langsam rantasten denn oft genug reicht nur ein minimale Erhöhung der V-Core um mehrere 100 MHz zu schaffen.Also kurz gesagt nicht direkt 1,3V drauf ballern sondern erstmal mit 1,26 oder so probieren.


----------



## Equilibrium (26. September 2009)

so nächstes Problem!..ich bekomme das Bios nicht geflasht.
weder mit CD noch mit USB und Nein ein Floppy besitz ich nicht.


----------



## Burgundy (26. September 2009)

Was geht nicht?
bzw wie weit kommst du ?
Anweisungen aus dem EVGA Threads befolgt?


----------



## Equilibrium (26. September 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Was geht nicht?
> bzw wie weit kommst du ?
> Anweisungen aus dem EVGA Threads befolgt?


 

es hat geklappt!...man sollte auch images brennen und nicht einfach Dateien.


----------



## _Snaker_ (28. September 2009)

habe meinen i7 920 auf 4GHZ bei 1.282Volt
und das mit Lukü


----------



## Burgundy (28. September 2009)

Und bei welchen Temps unter Volllast (Prime 1-2std) ?


----------



## Equilibrium (29. September 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> habe meinen i7 920 auf 4GHZ bei 1.282Volt
> und das mit Lukü


 

Dann verrat mir mal bitte Deine Biossettings. Ich bekomme es nämlich nicht hin.

lediglich 182*20 bekomme ich IntelBurn Test stable.


----------



## Parnshion (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi all,
so...endlich kam ich dazu bisschen OC zu betreiben. Mein System läuft jetzt mit 210x19= ca. 4GHz.
Mehr bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin. Alles anderes führt zu Instabilität oder Window will dann einfach nicht  Was kann ich denn noch alles machen??????? ich will mehr.........am besten 4,3-4,5 als Dauerkonfig. 
QPI=1,35 Vcore=1,35 VTT=+150 
hab ne D0 Stepping, ram Corsair Dominator 1600er. Beim startpost bekomme ich immer nur 1066 angezeigt, obwohl ich dann beim CPUz 1600 angezeigt bekomme.

PS: Hab immer noch die URSPRÜNGLICHE bios drauf. Kann es daran liegen? bekommt man bessere OC hin mit den neuen Bios?

PS2: Selbst bei 200x20 will es nicht  wtf


----------



## Burgundy (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke VTT 150mV+ ist zu wenig ich hatte schon 200mV+ und war auch nicht 100% stabil
Ich habe das aktuellste Bios drauf kann aber nicht sagen obs besser läuft mit Ocen da ichs noch ned probiert habe


----------



## Parnshion (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde nachher daheim mal was ausprobieren und mal VTT auf 200 erhöhen. Ich jagge mal dann alle Spannungen noch einbisschen hoch. Hätte gern 215x21 oder zumindest 210x21.

Unter Last bin ich grad mal bei 50° plusminus paar Grad mit 4Ghz.


----------



## Burgundy (1. Oktober 2009)

Also was ich so bisher so gesehen/gelesen habe wirds mit Multi 20 oder 21 wohl schwierig mehr als 200 zu erreichen.


----------



## Phil_5 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich kann Burgundy nur recht geben, mehr VTT auf jeden Fall, meiner läuft z.B. ab 3.4 GHz aufwärts nur mit 1.35V stabil.

Was ich gelesen habe ist der 20er Mutli etwas mit dem sich der i7 nur ganz schwer anfreunden will, den also nach Möglichkeit umgehen.


----------



## Parnshion (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich habs auch gemerkt dass Multi 20 bzw 21 relativ schwierig hinzubekommen. Wieviel VTT habt ihr denn grad drin? und bis wieviel kann/sollt man gehen?


----------



## Phil_5 (1. Oktober 2009)

VTT: 1.35 - das ist glaube ich auch das maximale was Intel angibt.
Hier gibts einen Voltage Guide: x58 i7 Voltage Guide [stickey please]

Prinzipiell denke ich:
alles was die normale farbe hat- is ok
grün - nicht für 24/7 zu empfehlen (villeicht noch die unteren Werte)
rot - nur für extrem OC und co.


----------



## Parnshion (2. Oktober 2009)

Danke Phil für den Link, heute abend versuche ich das ganze nochmal und orientiere mich an das was in den Link angegeben wurde.
Bin gestern wieder gescheitet, BLCK kam ich bis 216, aber bei Multi scheitet es dann an x21 bzw. x20, dabei hab ich Vcore bis 1,365 und VTT auch 1,365 angehoben. Selbst bei 216/215 x 19 bekomme ich nicht stabil hin.
Wirklich stabil nur 210 x 19  wtf.


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich wollt nur mal bemerken, dass die treiber nicht mehr aktuell sind.


----------



## Parnshion (2. Oktober 2009)

Was für treiber?


----------



## Burgundy (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke er meint die aus dem Startpost


----------



## Parnshion (2. Oktober 2009)

@Burgylein
Wie kann ich am besten neues Bios drauf flashen?


----------



## Phil_5 (2. Oktober 2009)

Indem du dir die *.iso von EVGA ziehst, dan auf cd brennst und von dieser bootest. Das ist die einfachste Version


----------



## Burgundy (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs per USB Stick gemacht ging echt easy 
a. Lese den Thread im EVGA Forum durch......
b. Mach deinen USB Stick mit HP USB Boot Utility bootfähig
c. packe Awardflash und das Bios drauf

und dann wieder den rest wie im EVGA Forum machen.

So sieht das mit dem HP Utility aus.....

imgBOX.de - Flirten - Chatten - an Freunde verschicken

So muss das auf dem Stick aussehen.....


----------



## Phil_5 (2. Oktober 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Ich habs per USB Stick gemacht ging echt easy



Hat's beim 1. Mal geklappt ?
Ich hatte nämlich mal ziemliche Probleme nen bootfähigen USB Stick für ne Linuxinstallation zu basteln, deshalb hab ich auch noch die Finger vom USB Bios flash gelassen..
Aber wenn das gut funktioniert dan is ja alles ok


----------



## Burgundy (2. Oktober 2009)

Hat auf Anhieb super geklappt..........
Und von den Asusboards kennt man das ja schon länger wobei das ja dort schon im Bios integriert ist


----------



## Parnshion (2. Oktober 2009)

Das werde ich mal heute als erstes machen wenn ich daheim bin. Danach kommt OC dran. Mal sehen ob es funkt oder nicht. 
Danke Jungs


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir hat der BiosFlash per USB gar nicht hingehauen. Da fand ich´es per CD richtig einfach.

Bei ASUS war der USB Biosflash wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Parnshion (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja, bei Asus ging alles viel einfacher, hab es immer über den einen Asus Programm Biosflash gemacht, muss ich erstmal wieder an die neue Methode gewöhnen.


----------



## Burgundy (9. Oktober 2009)

Neues Bios on.........

S71A

EVGA | Support | Download Drivers

EDIT: habe das Bios nun geflasht und endlich hat sich auch die Bootzeit um ca. 3-5 verkürzt (gefühlte )
Ansonsten habe ich keine Verschlechterung gegenüber dem Vorgänger feststellen können.


----------



## Parnshion (10. Oktober 2009)

Was???? wtf, hab grad gestern erst die 719 geflasht, heute wieder neue Bios?! 
Fand übrigens die Variante mit der CD sehr einfach. Hab es nicht hinbekommen mit der USB, bekomme irgendwie die datei nicht auf den USB, bleibt immer beim Hälte stehen und dann ist in den USB nix, auch wenn man die versteckte Dateien anzeigen lässt.

Edit: hab massives problem mit den 719, was ürsprünglich stabil war, läuft jetzt kein 2 min, im Idle  wtf. Werde gleich die neue probieren.


----------



## Parnshion (10. Oktober 2009)

Hilfe..........hab mit den neue Bios 71A noch mehr Probleme als mit den 719.

kann mir jemand helfen? Bekomme im Debug-display immer 05 angezeigt, dann ist sense. Läuft nur auf Default. Was kann ich da denn machen? Wie gesagt, alles was vorher stabil war, ist jetzt nicht mehr. Selbst mit 190x19 bootet der nicht, immer diese 05.
Wäre super wenn jemand ir helfen können. Mein PC läuft momentan nur mit Default


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du vorm Bios-Flash die Bios-Settings auf Default gestezt?


----------



## Parnshion (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja, hab ich. Und auch keine Probleme bleim Flashen. Alles ging einwandfrei beim Flashen.

Edit: Welches Bios ist denn der Ursprüngliche bzw. Auslieferungsbios?


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich leider überfragt. Hab auch das erste Bios weg gebügelt.


----------



## Burgundy (11. Oktober 2009)

Auch nach dem Flash PC aus und Bios resetet?
Nur das eine Bios auf dem Stick oder CD gehabt?
Also ich glaube man muss sich wirklich strengstens an die Anweisungen für den Flash halten.
Weil kann ja nicht sein das es bei mir einwandfrei läuft und bei dir nicht


----------



## Parnshion (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich habe mich strikt an die Anweisung gehalten. Auf der CD ist immer nur ein und einzige Bios drauf. Hab genauso wie es beschrieben wurde, gemacht. Läuft nur bei Default, sonst nix. Bekomme immer diese 05 = Reset Video Controller  wtf, kein Plan was es genau heißt. PC bootet dann nicht, bleibt zwar an, bootet jedoch nicht. 
In den Bios-Beschreibung heißt doch: Maximum Payload PCIE, hat es was damit zu tun?

PS: - hab heute morgen die 71A nochmal gefasht, selbe Problem wie gestern.
     - dann hab ich wieder die 719 zurückgeflasht, hab dann diese 05-Debug-Anzeige nicht mehr, PC startet auch wieder, läuft wieder bei 210x19, konnte aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht auf Stabilität testen.

Bin mit mein Latein am Ende was die 71A angeht.......  wtf


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal habt Ihr auch so heftiges Spulenfiepen bei den Spawas?


----------



## Parnshion (12. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich nicht.


----------



## Burgundy (14. Oktober 2009)

nö ich auch ned.........was bei mir fiept ist meine 260GTX aber das ist ja normal.

4.0GHz stabel


----------



## Parnshion (14. Oktober 2009)

Was hast du denn für Werte drin Burgy? Kannst du mal komplett dein Setting posten damit ich mal testen kann ob es bei mir auch stable hinbekomme bei x20 Multi.

btw. hab grad bei Evga-Forum gelesen dass dort auch jemand mit den Problem "05" wie ich bei den neuen Bios. Auch er musste wieder auch 719 zurückflashen.


----------



## F@br!x (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

sagt ma das Bord heißt doch "Sli"
und bei Alternate steht auch nur Sli und 3-Wege-Sli da

aber auf der ersten Seite is iwo nen Link zu nem Ami Forum.. wo bei dem in der Sig steht das er es im Cf mit 2x 5870 betreibt...


nun meine Frage.. geht Cf auf dem System.. weil dachte gelesen zuhaben X58 unterstüzt beides ?

falls es so is steht dem Kauf von dem geilen Board nix im Weg.. wenn ne muss man ja wieder erst warten bis Nvid die Dx 11 Karten bringt


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

na bitte geht doch  

(Bild geändert)


----------



## Phil_5 (17. Oktober 2009)

F@br!x schrieb:


> nun meine Frage.. geht Cf auf dem System.. weil dachte gelesen zuhaben X58 unterstüzt beides ?
> 
> falls es so is steht dem Kauf von dem geilen Board nix im Weg.. wenn ne muss man ja wieder erst warten bis Nvid die Dx 11 Karten bringt



Hi,

ja du hast richtig gedacht, der X58 Chipsatz unterstützt CF. Es heist nur deshalb "Sli" weil es auch SLI unterstützt was beim X58 nicht selbstverständlich ist. Also CF + SLI möglich.


----------



## F@br!x (17. Oktober 2009)

fein fein.. da weiß also der Weihnachtsman was er mir dieses Jahr unter den Baum legen kann


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Oktober 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Hilfe..........hab mit den neue Bios 71A noch mehr Probleme als mit den 719.
> 
> kann mir jemand helfen? Bekomme im Debug-display immer 05 angezeigt, dann ist sense. Läuft nur auf Default. Was kann ich da denn machen? Wie gesagt, alles was vorher stabil war, ist jetzt nicht mehr. Selbst mit 190x19 bootet der nicht, immer diese 05.
> Wäre super wenn jemand ir helfen können. Mein PC läuft momentan nur mit Default


 

Hast Dein Prob. in den Griff bekommen? Hab mir jetzt auch das neue Bios drauf gemacht und bei mir läuft es einwandfrei.


----------



## Parnshion (19. Oktober 2009)

Nein, leider nicht. Nachdem ich inzwischen 3 mal die 71A draufgeflasht habe und damit echt massives Problem habe, bleibe ich jetzt beim 719 und warte auf neueres Bios.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Oktober 2009)

hmmm das ist ja doof! Das einzige Prob. was ich noch habe ist, dass ich wenn ich den Rechner morgens anmache, immer nochmal auf den Reset knopf drücken muss damit er hochfährt.

hat jemand von euch auch diese Erfahrung genacht? Und wie rückt man dem zuleibe?

Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (19. Oktober 2009)

Finde auch blöd dass evga ein Bios rausbringt, die dann teilweise nichts verbessert sondern eher mehr Probleme bereiten. Wenn man in den Evga-Forum liest, da haben wesentlich mehr Leute Probleme mit den 71A. 
Sollst vielleicht nochmal flashen,......
Was hast du eigentlich für Einstellungen? Welchen Takt läuft bei dir?


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Oktober 2009)

bei mir läuft er auf 192 x 20 @turbo also 4GHz HT on bei 1,28V im Bios


----------



## Parnshion (19. Oktober 2009)

dass ihr immer die 20er Multi schaffst ist cool, bei mir läuft es immer nur 19x. Ab 20 ob mit oder ohne Turbo,.....unstabil. 
Im Moment 210x19


----------



## graebens (19. Oktober 2009)

Ist bei mir auch so den 20'er Multi mag mein Board auch ned.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass zuviel Spannung zu Instabilität führen kann?

Ich lasse meinen grad nochmal durch den IntelBurnTest laufen auf max. Stress-Level.

dabei wird meine CPU grad mal 40°C warm *lol*


----------



## graebens (19. Oktober 2009)

Also zuviel Spannung kann ich ned sagen das ich das hab aber mit dem20'er hab ich halt Probleme jeder andere läuft einwandfrei bei mir. Und meine CPU läuft echt gut bisher.

40°C ist mal ne Ansage, mit was kühlst Du ?


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Oktober 2009)

graebens schrieb:


> 40°C ist mal ne Ansage, mit was kühlst Du ?


 

mit Wasser und einer Wassertemp von 26°C


----------



## graebens (19. Oktober 2009)

Wow aber das ist mal richtig gut dann, ich bin noch am planen meiner WaKü, hab immo nur nen Single Radi der ganz gute Arbeit verrichtet. Aber mehr als 4 Ghz kann ich immo ned fahren.
Meine CPU macht normalerweilse die 4,2Hz mit 1,248V aber mit meiner Kühlung klappt das ned.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Oktober 2009)

ui schön! ich hatte leider etwas Pech mit meinem D0. Der brauch ein wenig mehr Saft. 

Sind die 1,248V unter Bios, oder Last?


Ich hab in meinem Kreislauf ein Aquaduct 360 markII. einen Magicool 360 Xtreme, HK 3.0, Mips Limited Edition Board-freezer, und ´ne Laing Ultra drin Durchfluss von 150 l/h


----------



## Parnshion (19. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich auch viel zu wenig Geduld für OC, kann nie so langsam antasten, muss immer gleich direkt auf die 4,2 oder mehr probieren 
Hab aber das Gefühl dass beim LE man mit OC eingeschränkt ist, hätte doch lieber den normalen x58 SLI oder gleich den Classified holen können.

Ein andere Frage, wenn man mit Multi nicht mehr wie x19 kommt, limitiert das CPU oder Board?


----------



## graebens (19. Oktober 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> ui schön! ich hatte leider etwas Pech mit meinem D0. Der brauch ein wenig mehr Saft.
> Sind die 1,248V unter Bios, oder Last?



Der Wert ist unter Last.


----------



## Burgundy (24. Oktober 2009)

neues Bios on *"S71C"

EVGA | Support | Download Drivers
*


----------



## Parnshion (25. Oktober 2009)

heute abend flashe ich mal die neuen Bios drauf, mal sehen wie die sich macht. Hoffe nicht dass es wieder Probleme geben wird.


----------



## graebens (26. Oktober 2009)

Hat es schon jemand drauf und getestet ?


----------



## Equilibrium (26. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme.


----------



## fred00782 (26. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch dieses Boeard, aber ohne den Zusatz LE.
Da ich mich da nicht so auskenne wollte ich mal hören, ob es Sinn macht den aktuellen Intel Chipsatztreiber da draufzuspielen. Ich habe das Board seit ca. 6 Monaten und nichts daran gemacht.
Bringt das dann etwas?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## graebens (26. Oktober 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme.



Danke dan flash ich auch gleich mal


----------



## fred00782 (1. November 2009)

Habe auch dieses Board, aber ohne den Zusatz LE.
Da ich mich da nicht so auskenne wollte ich mal hören, ob es Sinn macht den aktuellen Intel Chipsatztreiber da draufzuspielen. Ich habe das Board seit ca. 6 Monaten und nichts daran gemacht.
Bringt das dann etwas?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Burgundy (1. November 2009)

Warum wiederholst du deinen Post?
Es macht immer Sinn die aktuellsten Treiber drauf zu haben nur eine Leistungssteigerung sollte man natürlich nicht erwarten.


----------



## fred00782 (1. November 2009)

Wollte halt gerne eine Antwort und das hat ja jetzt befriedigender weise geklappt.

danke


----------



## graebens (1. November 2009)

Naja es schwören halt immer eineige darauf die neusten Treiber installed zu haben aber solang alles läuft macht es eigenltich kein Sinn.


----------



## das.schmeckt (9. November 2009)

Hey Leute!
Ich hab mal ne Frage, bei meinem X58 SLI LE komme ich nicht ins Bios rein..drücke zu Beginn entf. wie blöde - aber er bringt mich nur ins boot menü von win7.
Desweiteren wollte ich fragen, ob ihr ne möglichkeit kennt, das board auf fehler zu prüfen. Hab da Probleme mit meiner HD 5870, die kaum performance auf den Bildschirm bringt.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Burgundy (9. November 2009)

Schon komisch........
Mach mal ein Bios Reset und Versuchs nochmal mit F2,aber eigentlich sollte entf schon funktionieren.


----------



## das.schmeckt (11. November 2009)

Hey!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Nahm eine alte Tastatur, so kam ich ins Bios und mit Einstellen des DDR3 Speichers hatte sich auch das Problem mit den wenigen fps der HD 5870 erledigt.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Hoods (13. November 2009)

Hi ! 
Da ich zu WIn 7 wechseln werde suche ich Mainboard Treiber für die 64 bit Version für das X58 LE. 
Auf der EVGA Homepage kann man kein Betriebsystem auswählen?! is das wurst ?!


----------



## Burgundy (13. November 2009)

Nimm die Intel Chipsatztreiber........
Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase

Für LAN musste nicht zwingend einen Installieren da bringt WIN7 genug mit


----------



## n3oka (1. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit, ich hätte mal ne Frage.
Welcher Speicher wäre für das Board + i7 975 Extreme am besten geeignet (12GB)

danke im vorraus


----------



## xTc (1. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt ein neues Bios für das X58 SLI LE



> S71H Updates:
> 
> * Added "Reserve RC for Bridge" - Enables resources for 5 VGA's.
> * Added High Precision Event Timer
> * Disables PS2 keyboard in device manager if no PS2 keyboard present



Download als bootbares ISO: KLICK


----------



## graebens (2. Dezember 2009)

Hey cool dann flash ich das gleich noch bevor ich mein Board samt Mips verkaufe bzw. mich trennen muss. Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach PN


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

mal 'ne kurze Frage, da ich an dem Board am überlegen bin.
Hat das einen e-Sata-Port nativ oder nur über Blende?
Ich finde da einfach nix und auch kein Foto, auf dem ich es erkennen könnte.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## xTc (3. Dezember 2009)

Das Board hat kein eSata am I/O-Shield. eSata steht dir nur über eine zusätzliche Blende zur Verfügung.



Gruß


----------



## 4Core (3. Dezember 2009)

kann man Mushkin dort auch verbauen ??


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi!


xTc schrieb:


> Das Board hat kein eSata am I/O-Shield. eSata steht dir nur über eine zusätzliche Blende zur Verfügung.
> 
> Gruß


Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Schade eigentlich: über Blende ist mir nix.
Notfalls muss eben eine PCI-E-Karte 'rein; kostet auch nicht die Welt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## xTc (3. Dezember 2009)

4Core schrieb:


> kann man Mushkin dort auch verbauen ??



Klar, wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht? 


Gruß


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Dezember 2009)

Das Board ist echt top 

Sollte ich jemals vorhaben, auf nen i7 920 umzusteigen,
wäre das Board meine erste Wahl, dann kommt das Bloodrage.

Etwas ist Weihnachten noch hin, ich muss mich also zwischen
Umstieg auf Sockel 1366 und meinem geplanten Tagebuch entscheiden...
Ich glaube ich nehme das Tagebuch, mein PC soll erstmal ne Schönheits-OP
erhalten


----------



## 4Core (3. Dezember 2009)

Cool  was mushkin betrifft hatte ich nemlich dann sowas hier im auge 

3x2048MB Kit Mushkin XP3-12800 1600MHz CL7 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## xTc (4. Dezember 2009)

Der Speicher sollte ohne Probleme laufen. Wenn du mehr über den Speicher lesen willst, klick einfach mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/67492-roundup-8-midrange-speicherkits-fuer-intels-core-i7-im-test.html

Ich hab den Speicher in meinem Roundup getestet.


Gruß


----------



## Parnshion (7. Dezember 2009)

Was für das Board spricht......ist günstig und was für die Optik. Hab es inzwischen ne Weile´und muss sagen, hätte doch paar euronen mehr draufgelegt und mir gleich die reguläre oder die classified geholt. 
Ist nicht grad zum übertakten gedacht


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

und genau die Optik ist der Grund für genau dieses Board.
Ansonsten käme bei mir nur noch das Classified in Frage oder das Asus Sabertooth.
Bei Beiden bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob die passen.
Das Classified passt nur, wenn ich schwarz-rot als Farbkonzept nehme.
Das Sabertooth hat den 1156er Sockel.
Ich will aber den 1366er, allein schon wegen der Sockel 1156-Problematik.

Bei mir kommt also aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach tatsächlich das 58-SLI-LE.
Es sei denn, es kommt bis Mitte nächsten Jahres noch was besseres.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## onkel-bill (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hat einer von Euch das BIOS: E757S719 noch als ISO?
Könnte er es dann bitte hier hochladen, oder per P/N...
DANKE schon mal
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Parnshion (8. Dezember 2009)

müsste ich noch haben, ich schaue nach wenn ich daheim bin, wenn ja, schicke ich dir per PN


----------



## onkel-bill (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
das wär toll...
Entweder ist es das BIOS oder mein SATA - Controller auf meinem LE spinnt...
Mal schaun.


----------



## yamo (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin.
Mal ein paar Fragen:
Das Board hat keine IDE? Funzen Adapter für (Brenner)?
Wie kann ich das Board mit Ram bestücken: 2x2GB,4x2GB,6x2GB? Geht das so?
Hatte mir das ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
ausgeguckt. Wie siehts da mit oc aus?
Danke für Eure evtl. Antworten


----------



## sNook (10. Dezember 2009)

Und ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob auf dem Board die LED's ausschaltbar sind??

Und: Kann mir jemand von euch ein "Bei-Nacht" Foto knipsen, oder hat das evtl. schon?

Grüße


----------



## graebens (10. Dezember 2009)

LED's kannst ned ausschalten und Foto hab ich Dir schon im Luxx geschrieben wenn ich es ned vergesse heute


----------



## sNook (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke graebens, ich weiß doch das du mir geschrieben hast 
Das mit dem Ausschalten hatteste nicht erwähnt und evtl. liesse sich ja hier einer finden der zum MB ein Bild hat. Trotzdem danke


----------



## yamo (10. Dezember 2009)

sorry ihr online-experten.
könnt ihr mal bgl. des Speichers mal ne Meinung abgeben? Wäre echt 
 nett, danke!


----------



## xTc (10. Dezember 2009)

@ yamo: 

Bestück das Board mit drei Riegeln a 2GB. DDR3-1600 reichen. Und dass das Board keinen IDE-Anschluss hat ist richtig. Du kannst halt nur Sata-Laufwerke anschließen.



Gruß


----------



## yamo (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke, Alter. Ich rüste nicht jeden Tag auf und muß mich grad mit den ScheißSockeln wiedereinlesen. Mit Ram is ja noch asozialer.
Aber das X58LE hat neben guter Leistung eine wahnsinnige Optik.
Echt pervers 
Da geht bestimmt auch sinnfrei 280SLi+ 9600GT PPU?

BTW: Habs mir grad bestellt. Langt mein Cougar cm700 (280sli ist klar) + 9600gt ppu?


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja, sollte reichen.


----------



## yamo (17. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Antworten und an alle Poster im Thread allgemein. Zum Glück habe ich den ganzen Thread nochmal gelesen und stieß so auf das NB-WLP Hitzeproblem. Mein erster Versuch schlug zwar fehl (schlechte WLP), doch jetzt scheint es zu klappen. Unter Last mit Prime habe ich z.Zt. 57 Grad, vorher hatte ich über 60 idle.
Mal schauen, ob ich das Ram wieder umtausche. 
Werde mal testen, wie weit ich beim oc mit dem Speicher komme.
Übrigens funktioniert der Sata to Ide Converter (für meinen DVD Brenner) von LogiLink.

Frage: Welche Einstellungen laßt ihr im Bios beim OC unangetastet?
Ich hatte große Probleme, einen Uncoretakt einzustellen. Erst als ich im CPU Feature die QPI Optionen deaktivierte und 5866 GT/S einstellte, konnte ich Uncore manuell auf 4101 (x23) einstellen.
Hab mich zwar schon etwas eingelesen zwecks I7 oc, aber viele Bios Optionen sind schlichtweg nicht erklärt. Für Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar, würde gerne auf 3,8 GHZ kommen...


----------



## Svenne (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

ich wollte mal fragen ob ich irgendetwas beachten muss wenn ich den NB Kühler gegen einen von Thermalright tauschen will muss ich irgendwelche Abstandshalter anbringen damit der chip nicht beschädigt wird oda so


----------



## yamo (26. Dezember 2009)

Auf der Unterseite sind Abstandshalter in den 2 Schrauben. Paß auf, daß sie Dir nicht wegfliegen.
Mein Board hat ne Macke, schwere 68 Fehler nach Warmstart. In allen möglichen Konfigs, ich komm dann nicht mehr ins BIOS. Obwohl Prime/Vantage/Fur in Vistax64 liefen. Dachte erst, schwaches NT. Ist aber auch mit einer 280gtx so. CPU ist auch ok. Geht  zurück an Alternate.
Scheissendreck auch.


----------



## gk2407 (1. Januar 2010)

prosit neujahr!

hatte gerade während modern warfare2 einen absturz, neustart nicht möglich. der post screen zeigt b8. hab dann gegooglet und rausgefunden, dass das mit den dimms zutun hat. also alle riegel raus, einzeln getestet...riegel dürften alle ok sein. sobald ich einen riegel in den slot nr. 4 (gezählt von der cpu weg) stecke kommt wieder der fehler. 
meine frage: ist der slot kaputt oder woran kann das liegen? hab jetzt den defekten slot ausgelassen und den riegel in slot nr. 5 gesteckt und es funktioniert (belegung jetzt 2-5-6)!
soll ich das so lassen oder soll ich das board einschicken? 
bitte um hilfe, bin ein wenig ratlos 

mein system: core i7 920 d0, evga sli le, 3x2gb patriot viper1600, gtx285
bios wurde noch nicht geflashed, es wurde nichts übertaktet, das system läuft jetzt seit okt.09 problemlos.

danke schon mal!

schönen abend, 
gk2407


----------



## gk2407 (2. Januar 2010)

heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass der speicher nur mehr im dual channel betrieb läuft...hat das damit zutun, dass die belegung jetzt wie oben beschrieben 2-5-6 ist?
bitte um hilfe!

lg gk2407


----------



## Svenne (3. Januar 2010)

ja da ja nur 2 und 6 im gleichfarbigen slot stecken versuch ma in slot 1-3-5 dann sollte es wieder tripplechannel sein


aber ich würde trotzdem das mobo einschicken


----------



## gk2407 (3. Januar 2010)

danke für den tipp! wird aber schwierig werden da der noctua kühler den ersten slot verdeckt...vielleicht gehts, wenn ich den turm drehe. 
lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Januar 2010)

Wieso 1-3-5?
Wie wäre es mit 2-4-6?
Da bräuchte er nur einen Riegel umstecken, da er ja 2-5-6 hat.
Sollte auch gehen!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Burgundy (3. Januar 2010)

@Schienenbruch



gk2407 schrieb:


> hatte gerade während modern warfare2 einen absturz, neustart nicht möglich. der post screen zeigt b8. hab dann gegooglet und rausgefunden, dass das mit den dimms zutun hat. also alle riegel raus, einzeln getestet...riegel dürften alle ok sein. *sobald ich einen riegel in den slot nr. 4 (gezählt von der cpu weg) stecke kommt wieder der fehler.*
> meine frage: ist der slot kaputt oder woran kann das liegen? hab jetzt den defekten slot ausgelassen und den riegel in slot nr. 5 gesteckt und es funktioniert (belegung jetzt 2-5-6)!
> soll ich das so lassen oder soll ich das board einschicken?
> bitte um hilfe, bin ein wenig ratlos
> gk2407



Das sollte deinen Antwort überflüssig machen oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Januar 2010)

Hi!



Burgundy schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch
> Das sollte deinen Antwort überflüssig machen oder?


Ich hatte den hier gelesen und drauf geantwortet: 





gk2407 schrieb:


> heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass der speicher nur mehr im dual channel betrieb läuft...hat das damit zutun, dass die Belegung jetzt wie oben beschrieben 2-5-6 ist?
> bitte um hilfe!



Und für die angegebene Belegung 2-5-6 ist die Abhilfe 2-4-6 oder 1-3-5.
Wenn allerdings der Slot 4 hin ist - wie nach dem Post weiter oben anzunehmen ist -, hilft dat auch net.
Dann würde nur 1-3-5 helfen - was wieder wegen dem CPU-Kühler son 'ne Sache ist.

Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, würde ich das Board einschicken: man weiß nie, ob man nicht doch mal auf den Slot angewiesen ist.
Auch, wenn man heute nicht dran glaubt....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## gk2407 (5. Januar 2010)

danke für eure hilfe, werde das board zurückschicken da ich triple channel nutzen will, den kühler aber nicht drehen will.
hat jemand erfahrungen wie lange so ein umtausch bei evga dauert? bin wegen meinem studium auf den pc angewiesen...

danke, lg
gk2407


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Januar 2010)

3-4 Wochen darfst schon warten. 
Ist bei mir auch so gewesen. Aber vielleicht hast nen kullanten Händler, der Dir das Board sofort 1 zu 1 tauscht.


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Januar 2010)

Bei mir trudelt das gute Stück die nächsten Tage ein


----------



## yamo (7. Januar 2010)

Mittlerweile habe ich ein Austauschboard und mußte feststellen: der b8 Fehler lag auch an einem defekten Speicherriegel (hab jetzt 3x2 G.Skill F12800CL9D). Allerdings reagiert mein neues Board nicht so massiv wie das vorherige.
Seltsam ist nur: Der Speicher zeigte keine Fehler (Memx86/Prime95/SuperPi) und keine b8 ohne Belastung im Bios. Erst nach Belastung (obige Tests) und Neustart verschwanden 4GB von 12GB (unabhängig von den Slotbestückung), nach Memtest mit einem Modul gab es den berühmten b8 Fehler. Getestet habe ich mit allen Konfigs (2/4/6/8/12),1xVGA,1xHDD, auch anderem NT.
Zudem spielten mir die 195.xx Treiber üble Streiche unter Win7x64, nur der 190.62 läuft sehr stabil.
Hab ich noch nie erlebt, bin ich der Einzige?

2 Fragen Hätte ich noch:
Gibt es einen guten Passivkühler für die NB?

Mit Dualchannel läßt sich der Rechner sehr schlecht übertakten; 3,600MHZ mit Turbo sind bei mir das Maximum; RAM muß unter 1400 laufen. Im Triple kam ich aus dem Stand auf über 4 GHZ (ca. 1.28V) mit 1600 Ram. Ist das normal oder läuft schon wieder was falsch  ?

Mittlerweile sind 4GB auf dem Rückweg zu Alternate. Es lag an einem Modul.
Es bleibt die Frage des Übertaktens im Dual/Triple Channel.
Im Triple mit 3x2 gehts locker mit 1600 auf 4 GHZ, im Dual ist bei 3,6GHZ bei unter 1400 (mit Turbo) Schluß. Ansonsten eine feine Platine


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2010)

tach zusammen

hab da ein etwas komisches problem. 
mein sli le als test kurz liegend aufgebaut, soweit 24 pin und 8 pin kabel angeschlossen, ram graka und festplatte eingebaut und ans netzteil angeschlossen. nt angeschaltet. 

led seitwärts brennen. 
- 1x orange (ram ok)
- 1x blau (standby ok)
- 1x grün (board ok)

Schalter unten:
reset leuchtet orange
power leuchtet gar nicht.
display garn nichts

ich resete, drücke cmos und bei drücken auf die  
powertaste passiert genau gar nichts.
kein start der cpu, graka oder lüfter, nix die bohne. 

ich sollte doch das board so starten können!?

festplatte ausgetauscht -> nix
ram ausgetauscht -> nix

was könnte ich noch versuchen, jemand eine idee?
ist es möglich das was beim sleeven falsch lief? 
dann würden doch die ganzen led's gar nicht erst brennen oder?

bin froh um jede hilfe.
ich gehe eher von einem defekt des boards aus.


----------



## yamo (25. Januar 2010)

Affli,
du schreibst Du hättest die Kabel gesleevt. Falls Du dabei die 24 + 8 Pin Connectors entfernt und wieder angeschlossen hast, würde ich mal tippen: entweder falsch angeschlossen oder eine/einige Leitungen haben evtl. keinen Kontakt zum Stecker.
Wenn das zutrifft (Kabel entfernt/wieder angeschlossen), auf keinen Fall am NT rumfummeln. NT vom Netz trennen und erstmal 24h-48h abwarten, weil die Kondensatoren noch aufgeladen sein könnten und das echt lebensgefährlich ist. Aber bitte google das selbst, ich zitiere nur aus meinem gefährlichen Halbwissen.
So wie ich lese läuft auch der NT-Lüfter nicht an? Wenn ja, schließe doch mal ein anderes NT an. Wenn sich dann nichts rührt, CPU überprüfen. Aber dann dürfte es am Board liegen.
Ich hoffe, es liegt nur am NT. Nicht das Du dein Board getoastet hast.


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2010)

die kabel habe ich bereits überprüft, sollte passen. 
das nt wurde bereits getetset und funktioniert. der nt lüfter läuft zum glück nicht an, das board will ja gar nicht erst aus dem standby erwachen. 

trotzdem werde ich heute abend mal ein anderes nt anschliessen nur um sicher zu sein.
wie ist das aber bei euch? die reset und power taste leuchten die im standby? mit welcher farbe?  Kann ich über den powerschalter überhaupt booten? müsste gehen oder?


----------



## yamo (25. Januar 2010)

Im Standby leuchten bei mir die onboard (reset/power) nicht. Nur die blaue LED neben den Ram´s leuchtet. Nach Start noch gelb und grün.
Nach Start leuchtet onboard Power.
Bootengeht über den Power-Button aufm Board.
Hattest Du auch alles liegend gut isoliert?
Klingt zwar blöd, aber schau mal ob die rams auch richtig drin stecken und die cpu sitzt.
Da das NT aber gar nicht anläuft, scheint sich das aufs NT/Board zu konzentrieren.
Gelb/grün/blau hast Du ja nach Start. Nur keinen Saft.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß es etwas belangloses ist!


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2010)

danke yamo für deine hilfe und den tip's!

das ist doch schon ziemlich spannend. 
wenn ich das nt einschalte leuchten alle drei led's sofort, auch der reset led ohne das ich den powerknopf überhaupt drücke. 
da frag ich mich also schon was das problem sein könnte...

isoliert sollte gut sein, ssd plate hat strom und led leuchtet.
ram wurde mehrere male getaust (auch slot)

na ja, hoffe auch es ist nur ein kleiner komischer fehler..


----------



## yamo (25. Januar 2010)

Dafür nicht. Muß aber sagen: Bei mir sitzt ganz unten im Slot die 9600gt, so daß die Sicht schlecht ist. Power leuchtet def. bei Start, kann sein daß Reset auch leuchtet.
Hast Du jetzt eigentlich die Stecker beim sleeven ausgebaut?
Sonst schließ doch mal den Power-Knopp vom Gehäuse an. Hab schon die seltsamsten Dinge erlebt


----------



## affli (26. Januar 2010)

das arme board konnte nichts dafür! der fehler lag im 24pin kabel! (mein verdienst)
mal schauen wie viel hardware am arsch ist.


----------



## yamo (26. Januar 2010)

Hab sowas befürchtet  Hast Du mal ein anderes NT getestet? Drücke Dir die Daumen, daß nix schlimmes passiert ist. Falls es Dich tröstet: mir wär das auch passiert. Für sowas hab ich Talent  Deshalb lass ich das sleeven lieber.


----------



## affli (26. Januar 2010)

ja ein anders nt wurde angeschlossen.
main startet jetzt, jedoch bekomme ich kein bild und f7 fehlermeldung- 
sieht nicht gerade gut aus, ist wohl mehr als nur das nt am arsch. 
..........


----------



## yamo (26. Januar 2010)

War grad in Deinem Thread. Hast Du noch Garantie auf Board/Graka oder sogar noch Widerrufsrecht? 
Welche Graka hattest Du denn drin? Welches NT hast Du angeschlossen, hat das genug Power?


----------



## affli (26. Januar 2010)

auf dem board und graka habe ich bestimmt noch garantie. 
nt silverstone wurde lüfter gewechselt -> garantie am arsch.

wiederrufsrecht gibts wohl nicht mehr. 
aber ich denke doch die garantie kann ich mir abschminken da es ja eindeutig mein fehler war. oder wiso meinst du?

den test habe ich leider bereits mit der hd 5870 gemacht..
das jetzige ist ein 550W nt müsste also locker reichen.

danke für deine hilfe!

_nachtrag:_
board hat überlebt es ist also sehr standfest, grakas leider nicht. 
*siehe tagebuch*


----------



## Schmiddy (27. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass man kienen Heatkiller 3.0 montieren kann, weil die Kondensatoren (Thx für den Hinweis Schienenbruch) links im Weg sind?! Bei mir sieht es nämlich stark danach aus... Soll ich jetz eher den Kühler abschleifen oder die Transistoren zur Seite drücken..? Das is schon ein dicker Hund...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Ab davon, dass es Kondensatoren sind, wäre ich mit dem Beiseite-Drücken vorsichtig: die Eumel brechen dabei gerne ab - und das sieht man nicht immer sofort.
Merkt man das nicht, ist evtl. dat ganze Board (oder auch noch mehr) hin.

Lieber ein wenig von Heatkiller wegnehmen - da am Rand braucht's nicht so viel, die Wärme entsteht ja auf der CPU udn auch da nicht am Rande - als anders.

Versuche doch mal, ob Du den HK etwas seitlich verschieben kannst, hat bei mir auch gereicht.
So wenig, wie bei Dir noch fehlt, könnte das gehen.

Ansonsten hilft nur die Feile - aber Vorsicht: 

es sollten keine Späne am HK (oder woanders) kleben bleiben: Die fallen Dir garantiert auf irgendeine Leiterbahn und fabrizieren einen schöööönen Kurzen.
nicht zu tief feilen, sonst haste 'nen Springbrunnen-PC - aber kein Bild auf'm Monitor.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sNook (27. Januar 2010)

Heya Leute,

ich habe xTc mal angeschrieben, doch der meldet sich nicht. Klar Reallife und so, aber ich frag einfach direkt mal hier im Thread nach:

Hat jemand den EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand? 
Und wenn ja, könnte derjenige mir erzählen, ob ALLE RAM-Slots benutzbar sind, wenn ein Lüfter am Nordwand hängt?

Grüße


----------



## dreikant (27. Januar 2010)

Nabend,

ich habe mir ein  gebrauchtes evga x58 sli le mainboard gekauft. Nun habe ich gemerkt, dass die ATX-Blende fehlt! Kann mir einer sagen, ob und wo ich die einzeln kaufen kann?

mfg dreikant


----------



## Schmiddy (27. Januar 2010)

Schreib doch einfach eine E-mail an ptersluisen@evga.com . Das ist ein Mitarbeiter des EVGA-Kundenservice in München. Du kannst ihn auch telefonisch unter der 089-189 049 19 erreichen. Der mensch ist echt nett, habe nämlich selbst ein Problem mit meinem Mainboard und habe deshalb bereits mit ihm telefoniert. Vielleicht kann er dir helfen.


----------



## MrJoker2010 (29. Januar 2010)

Hallöschen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und benötige mal etwas rat. Ich habe vor mir einen Intel Core i-7 920 zu kaufen. Beim Board stieß ich nun auf das EVGA X58 SLI LE, ein wirklich geiles Board vom Design her. Stellt sich für mich nur die Frage ob a) meine aktuellen Restkomponenten ausreichend sind bzw ordentlich werkeln werden und b) ob das Board dann auch seinen Zweck erfüllt.

A) Ich besitze aktuell noch ein OZC Stealth 600W Netzteil. Angeschlossen noch an mein gutes, altes Striker Extreme Mainboard, welches langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt. Daher auch der Entscheid eines neuen Mainboards samt i7. Beim Striker funktionieren 2 Ramslots nichts mehr, lustigerweise gibt es bei Asus ja 36 Monate Garantie, d.h. ich kanns einsenden. 
Problem: Ich arbeite mit dem PC und kann mir 3-4 Wochen tausch nicht leisten, da eben dadurch erheblicher Finanzverlust.
Nun will ich wie gesagt den i7, das Board und dazu auch 12GB RAM kaufen, sowie einen CPU Kühler.

Ich arbeite als Musikproduzent und benötige daher eben auch sehr viel Ram für die Orchesterlibrarys. Nun da ich selbst mit 8GB an die Grenzen stieß wollte ich dann dieses mal auf 12GB greifen und das Striker nach dem Tausch wieder als Slaverechner aufbauen, 20GB zum arbeiten wäre ein Traum.

Doch, welchen Ram? Darf man überhaupt alle 6 Slots belegen? Ich lese und sehe immer nur 3 Riegel verbaut... ich dachte an : 2x 6144MB Corsair PC3-10666 CL9 KIT XMS
Aslo quasi 6 Riegel zu je 2GB!

Aktuelle Komponenten habe ich noch wie gesagt das 600W Netzteil, ne GeForce GTX280 AMP! von Zotac und ne Creative X-Fi Elite Pro.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Bedenken oder kann ich ohne Probleme kaufen?

Achja, Gehäuse = Antec 900, Platz sollte ja reichen oder?

Vielen dank im voraus für Hilfe!


----------



## affli (29. Januar 2010)

hallo MrJoker2010

vorweg, habe noch nie 12gb im sli le getestet.
jedoch unterstützt das main sogar 24gb ram a 1600mhz.
daher muss es funktionieren!

siehe link EVGA | Products

den ram habe ich auch noch nie probiert, der xms müsste aber funktionieren!

ansonsten werkelt das mainboard top mit dem 920er!
600w Nt müsste locker reichen, kommt aber vorallem darauf an was für eine graka verbaut ist oder wird.

gutes gelingen!

nachtrag:
sorry das mit der gtx habe ich überlesen:
ich denke schon dass das nt die gtx noch antreiben kann. habe einen q9550 und gtx 285 auf einem 550w nt laufen und es funktioniert ohne probleme-


----------



## MrJoker2010 (29. Januar 2010)

Hey Affli,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das beruhigt etwas, ansonsten hätte ich wohl zum normalen X58 SLI gegriffen was ja auch nur 30EUR mehr kostet glaube ich. Aber muss man einfach mal sagen, es ist nen verdammt geiles Board.

N Asus kommt mir jedenfalls erstmal nichtmehr ins Haus...


----------



## MrJoker2010 (29. Januar 2010)

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstanden habe. Bei Alternate zB steht beim 920er i7 dam bis 1066,... läuft 1333er dann langsamer oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

Mir ist neben viel RAM auch gut schneller RAM sehr wichtig, ich schwanke noch zwischen 1333 und 1600Mhz. 

lg


----------



## dreamx (30. Januar 2010)

*Power Switch funktioniert nicht*

Hi,
Ich habe gerade meinen neuen Rechner zusammengeschraubt und jetzt das: Der Rechner lässt sich nur über den onboard power schalter einschalten!

Ich habe bereits versucht das Mainboard nur mit dem Nötigsten zu betreiben, auch alles wieder ein- und ausgebaut, aber wenn ich nicht von Hand am Mainboard auf den Einschaltknopf drücke, geht gar nichts. Der Switch vom Tower ist in Ordnung, den habe ich bereits mit dem Messgerät überprüft. Gibt es vielleicht iirgendwo im Bios eine Option die ich übersehen habe, oder ist das Board am Ende doch defekt?


----------



## dreamx (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Switch funktioniert nicht*



dreamx schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe gerade meinen neuen Rechner zusammengeschraubt und jetzt das: Der Rechner lässt sich nur über den onboard power schalter einschalten!
> 
> Ich habe bereits versucht das Mainboard nur mit dem Nötigsten zu betreiben, auch alles wieder ein- und ausgebaut, aber wenn ich nicht von Hand am Mainboard auf den Einschaltknopf drücke, geht gar nichts. Der Switch vom Tower ist in Ordnung, den habe ich bereits mit dem Messgerät überprüft. Gibt es vielleicht iirgendwo im Bios eine Option die ich übersehen habe, oder ist das Board am Ende doch defekt?



Vergesst es. Die Firewire-pins sahen halt genauso aus...


----------



## yamo (3. Februar 2010)

MrJoker2010 schrieb:


> Was ich noch nicht ganz verstanden habe. Bei Alternate zB steht beim 920er i7 dam bis 1066,... läuft 1333er dann langsamer oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
> 
> Mir ist neben viel RAM auch gut schneller RAM sehr wichtig, ich schwanke noch zwischen 1333 und 1600Mhz.
> 
> lg



1066 wird vom I7 920 offiziell unterstützt, 1600 inoffiziell. Ich habe jetzt den F3-12800Cl9D-4GBNQ von G.Skill drin (6x2GB Riegel). Als 4GB Kit ist er günstiger als das 6GB Kit, Speicher ist aber derselbe.
Die laufen @stock auch problemlos mit 1600.  OC mit 12GB ist etwas schwieriger als mit 6GB (jedenfalls bei mir). Momentan hab ich so 3,6 GHZ (mit Turbo), also normal so um die 3,4GHZ; Speicher läuft bei ca. 1400.

@dreamx
Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht Passiert wohl jedem mal...


----------



## Schmiddy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Power Switch funktioniert nicht*



dreamx schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe gerade meinen neuen Rechner zusammengeschraubt und jetzt das: Der Rechner lässt sich nur über den onboard power schalter einschalten!
> 
> Ich habe bereits versucht das Mainboard nur mit dem Nötigsten zu betreiben, auch alles wieder ein- und ausgebaut, aber wenn ich nicht von Hand am Mainboard auf den Einschaltknopf drücke, geht gar nichts. Der Switch vom Tower ist in Ordnung, den habe ich bereits mit dem Messgerät überprüft. Gibt es vielleicht iirgendwo im Bios eine Option die ich übersehen habe, oder ist das Board am Ende doch defekt?



Na das hört sich doch leider schon fast vertraut an.
Mein Rechner macht ähnliche Anstalten - nur schlimmer. Ich möchte euch daher auf meinen Threat aufmerksam machen und euch bitten mir zu helfen! Ich möchte das absichtlich nicht direkt hier in diesem Threat klären, da der Sachverhalt doch etwas komlpexer ist und die Diskussion wie ich befürchte (oder hoffe - je nachdem) den Rahmen dieses Threats sprengen würde. Das Ergebnis würde ich dann selbstverständlich in aller Kürze hier bekanntgeben.
--->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-einschalten-evga-x58-sli-le.html#post1507401<---

Danke schoneimal im Vorraus,
Schmiddy


----------



## MrJoker2010 (4. Februar 2010)

yamo schrieb:


> 1066 wird vom I7 920 offiziell unterstützt, 1600 inoffiziell. Ich habe jetzt den F3-12800Cl9D-4GBNQ von G.Skill drin (6x2GB Riegel). Als 4GB Kit ist er günstiger als das 6GB Kit, Speicher ist aber derselbe.
> Die laufen @stock auch problemlos mit 1600.  OC mit 12GB ist etwas schwieriger als mit 6GB (jedenfalls bei mir). Momentan hab ich so 3,6 GHZ (mit Turbo), also normal so um die 3,4GHZ; Speicher läuft bei ca. 1400.
> 
> @dreamx
> Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht Passiert wohl jedem mal...



Danke, das erleichtert die Seele nochmal um einiges, erstmal gehts mir nicht ums OCen,... vll später ich denke selbst mit seinen 4x2,66ern ist der i7 920 ne Powermaschiene 

Gut, ich werd mal sehen was sich anbietet, 1333er oder 1600er... 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Gr3g (7. Februar 2010)

//hat sich erledigt


----------



## Burgundy (9. Februar 2010)

Neues Bios fürs LE on...................



EVGA | Support | Download Drivers


----------



## marcus_T (29. März 2010)

will mir das board eventuell kaufen.

geht es besser als das GB X58 UD5 ?

*hm. keine angaben wie die bretter so laufen? schlechtes zeichen.
komme ohne mir mühe zu geben mit dem bclk auf 220 beim GB, also im handumdrehen.


----------



## affli (6. April 2010)

tach leute,

so mein zweites sli le board will leider wieder nicht ganz wie ich. 
im prinzip wurde das board getestet per luftkühlung und funktionierte einwandfrei. jetzt habe ich aber folgendes problem:

nach installation der wakü habe ich meine *beiden* 5870er eingebaut 
und in die wakü integriert. leider bootet das board jetzt nicht mehr. 

weder ein "boot piipen" noch ein bild ist zu hören/sehen.
also komme ich auch nicht ins bios..!

das "fehlercodedisplay" zeigt immer fehler *b2 *= Initialize Video

so läuft es dann im leerlauf durch bis ich das nt ausschalte. 

hat jemand eine idee was ich probieren könnte oder ich falsch mache?

ps. beide grakas wurden getestet und funktionieren.
crossfire bridge ist installiert.

um jede hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Burgundy (10. April 2010)

Mal nur mit 1 Grafikkarte getestet?
Schrauben des Boardkühlers zu fest angezogen so das du die NB gefrittet hast?
Boardkühler nochmals demontiert um zu schauen ob eventuell was abgebrochen ist am NB Die?


----------



## Phil_5 (16. April 2010)

Ich hatte n SLI Problem (1 Graka - boot, 2 Graka's - kein Boot mehr), dass ich wie folgt gelöst habe:

Im Bios: Memory Low Gap nicht auf "Auto" lassen sondern auf 3G stellen. 

Villeicht hilfts ja...


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe im Moment ein Problem mit meinem Ram (nur 4 von 6GB bei CPU OC angezeigt), und eine eventuelle Lösung:

Senken des Uncore Taktes von 3,6 auf 2,6Ghz, nur das Problem ist, dass der Uncore Multi nur auf bis zu 16x runtergeht, was bei 200Mhz BCLK nicht reicht...

*Wie weit geht bei euren X58 SLI LE Board's der Multi runter?*

Könnte ein BIOS Update Abhilfe schaffen?

MfG DAEF


----------



## Maaarc (24. Mai 2010)

Dieses Board ist sooooooo geil!
Blos finde ich es bischen komisch, es kostet auf EVGA 209.99 Dollar.
Das wären grobe 160 Euro. 50 Euro also für Export/Import und Zoll?
Net wirklich oder -.-


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Mai 2010)

Doch, die Preise werden meist 1:1 übernommen.
Das das Board geil ist kann ich bestätigen, aber irgendwie zickt es bei mir manchmal rum...
Oder warum stellt es 1,55V statt 1,225V Vcore ein?! 

Und warum kann ich nicht mit dem 2:6er Ram-Multi starten?!
Und warum gibt es trotz eingestelltem 2:6er Ram-Multi keinen 12x er Uncore Multi?!
Und weshalb, verdammt nochmal, zeigt es bei jedem Erststart nur 4 der 6GB an?!

Ich schicke es aber eh, auf Garantie, zurück, und lass mir ein (hoffentlich) neues geben...

Laufen tut es aber ja, wenn es will...


----------



## affli (30. Juni 2010)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Mal nur mit 1 Grafikkarte getestet?



hi, hab schon ne weile nicht mehr reingeguckt hier.

war übrigens so, eine der beiden grakas war am arsch. 
bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem board! 

liebe grüsse


----------



## prime73 (25. Juli 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Doch, die Preise werden meist 1:1 übernommen.
> Das das Board geil ist kann ich bestätigen, aber irgendwie zickt es bei mir manchmal rum...
> Oder warum stellt es 1,55V statt 1,225V Vcore ein?!
> 
> ...



Das mit der vcore kenne ich... habe das auch bei mir erlebt. Hattest du dein Board jetzt eingeschickt oder hast du es immer noch? Was mich ein wenig stört ist das ich ohne vdroop mehr vcore brauche als mit  
Das läuft doch ein wenig anders als beim P45


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

also ich überlege vom Gigabyte EX58-UD5 auf das EVGA hier um zusteigen, hauptsächlich aus dem optischen Grund und ein paar OC Probleme beim Gigabyte.

Ist das EVGA gleichwertig mit dem Gigabyte oder gar besser?


----------



## prime73 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich Stufe es mal als gleichwertig ein aber von der Optik her für mich das beste Board


----------



## DAEF13 (3. August 2010)

prime73 schrieb:


> Das mit der vcore kenne ich... habe das auch bei mir erlebt. Hattest du dein Board jetzt eingeschickt oder hast du es immer noch? Was mich ein wenig stört ist das ich ohne vdroop mehr vcore brauche als mit
> Das läuft doch ein wenig anders als beim P45



Ich habe es behalten und mich mal an das EVGA Forum gewandt
Alle Probleme gingen wie von selbst in Luft auf

Es gibt sogar eine Sache, die das Board mit dem P5N-D gemeinsam hat, der heiß Chipsatz


----------



## Kaki008 (20. August 2010)

Hey,
ich habe hier 4x2 GB Riegel von Corsair alle genau den selben Modellnamen und nun wollte ich fragen ob ich einen davon weg lassen kann und dann Tripple Channel oder soll ich mir doch ein Tripple Channel Kit zulegen 

LG Kaki

P.S. Das Board ist der Hammer werde jetzt umsteigen zu Intel 
       i7 920 ist schon da 
       Könnte die Geschwindigkeit meiner SSD einbrechen im Vergleich zu meinem M4A89GTD Pro/ USB 3.0


----------



## prime73 (21. August 2010)

Kannst du machen. Hättest dan einen in Reserve


----------



## Kaki008 (21. August 2010)

Juhu danke 
Problem ist aber glaube ich, dass es ein AMD Kit ist


----------



## prime73 (22. August 2010)

AMD Kit.... denke das dein Kit auch für Intel geht 
Sollte dein Kit nicht hamonieren mit dem EVGA dann verkaufst du es und holst dir direkt den Triple RAM.


----------



## Kaki008 (22. August 2010)

Triple Ram von Corsir kostet 160 €
Und meine 4x2 GB kostet 280  liegt aber daran dass ich 2x mal das Kit gekauft habe!
Naja laut Corsair gehts nicht...

Sollte eig. ja gehn


----------



## prime73 (22. August 2010)

Habe in einem anderen Forum auch schon von Leuten gelesen die sich 3 Kits bestellt haben und sich dann 1 geteilt haben für Triple. Ich würde es auf jeden fall vorher ausprobieren. Neu bestellt werden kann man immer noch 

Hat hier jemand schon den max. BCLK ausgelotet bei dem Board. Was ist den da so möglich.... sind mehr als 220 BCLK drin?


----------



## dome33 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

ich habe eine frage ich habe selber das evga x58 sli le  und beim starten steht das der ram 1066 mhz macht und  wo ich denn ram gekauft habe stand 1600mhz  meine frage ist ob es normal ist oder muss ich was irgendwo was umstellen


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Dezember 2010)

Hast du die CPU übertaktet und dabei den RAM Teiler runtergesetzt ? Wenn
ja ist es völlig normal 

Ist bei mir genau so, habe BCLK 200 und RAM Multi 8, entspricht
1600 MHz RAM Takt. Das Board zeigt beim POST aber den RAM Takt
der bei BCLK 133 (Standart) mit dem entsprechenden Multi anliegen
würde an. Also 133*8 =1066.

Wenn du nicht geoced hast, geh ins BIOS und setz den RAM multi höher,
also auf 1600MHz und die VDimm auf die Herstellerangabe.


----------



## dome33 (6. Dezember 2010)

danke für die  schnelle antword weißst du die   Vdimm da von habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## prime73 (11. Dezember 2010)

vdimm ist so zu sagen die vcore für deine Speicher. Stell sie auf 1,64v im Bios das sollte reichen.


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2013)

ich wärme mal den thread hier auf...

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich auf dem board auch 'nen xeon laufen lassen kann, und wenn ja, welcher ?


----------

